# Allegri vs Adani:"Di calcio non sai niente". Video.



## admin (27 Aprile 2019)

Ennesima lite Allegri - Adani a Sky nel post Inter - Juventus 1-1. Il tecnico della Juventus ha azzittito l'opinionista:"Leggi i libri ma di calcio non sai niente. Parlo io e tu stai zitto. Parli con un allenatore che ha vinto sei scudetti". Adani:"Dillo a tuo fratello".

Video qui in basso


----------



## admin (27 Aprile 2019)




----------



## admin (27 Aprile 2019)

Ha ragione Allegri. Sto Adani è una macchietta.


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Aprile 2019)

Grandissimo Max  

Ridatemi Allegri


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Aprile 2019)

Lo stile juve


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ennesima lite Allegri - Adani a Sky nel post Inter - Juventus 1-1. Il tecnico della Juventus ha azzittito l'opinionista:"Leggi i libri ma di calcio non sai niente. Parlo io e tu stai zitto. Parli con un allenatore che ha vinto sei scudetti". Adani:"Dillo a tuo fratello".
> 
> Video qui in basso



Che Arroganza, che vergogna!


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Aprile 2019)

Aldilà del battibecco con Adani io sono d'accordo su tutta la sua intervista dall'inizio alla fine. Ad avercelo un allenatore che parla così e che crede sempre e comunque nei propri mezzi.


----------



## AntaniPioco (27 Aprile 2019)

Adani è veramente insopportabile, sia in telecronaca che in studio è un esaltato inascoltabile


----------



## Cataldinho (27 Aprile 2019)

Grande Allegri, una figura da cioccolataio come solo lui sa fare. Ah quanto gli brucia essere stato straumiliato in champions, da una squadra che gioca a calcio. Andasse a quel paese lui, e tutti gli allenatori che praticano anticalcio e cagonismi vari.


----------



## Moffus98 (27 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ennesima lite Allegri - Adani a Sky nel post Inter - Juventus 1-1. Il tecnico della Juventus ha azzittito l'opinionista:"Leggi i libri ma di calcio non sai niente. Parlo io e tu stai zitto. Parli con un allenatore che ha vinto sei scudetti". Adani:"Dillo a tuo fratello".
> 
> Video qui in basso



Invece ha stra-ragione Adani. La Juve non ha gioco, non ha schemi offensivi, e in Europa questo lo paghi. Questo era il messaggio che ha dato Adani, il resto che dice Allegri sono cavolate, cose poco serie (come ha detto Adani).


----------



## Kayl (28 Aprile 2019)

quando ha menzionato i 6 scudetti avrebbe dovuto rispondergli "era molto più difficile perderli che vincerli".


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Aldilà del battibecco con Adani io sono d'accordo su tutta la sua intervista dall'inizio alla fine. Ad avercelo un allenatore che parla così e che crede sempre e comunque nei propri mezzi.



Esattamente. Meglio uno così che chi è amico di tutti.

Poi sto Adani è davvero insopportabile. Invece di fare il sapientino col culo sulla sedia, si trovasse una panchina e ci facesse vedere quant'è bravo.


----------



## mandraghe (28 Aprile 2019)

Adani nella sua ignoranza, dopo l’eliminazione con l’Ajax, aveva detto cose giustissime sul gioco di acciuga. Allegri può fare l’arrogante quanto vuole ma la sua spocchia non cancella la figura da cioccolataio che ha fatto contro i ragazzini dell’Ajax. Meno male che a Sky oltre ai Marocchi ed i Caressa c’è invece qualcuno che non lecca il culo ai gobbi.


----------



## pazzomania (28 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ennesima lite Allegri - Adani a Sky nel post Inter - Juventus 1-1. Il tecnico della Juventus ha azzittito l'opinionista:"Leggi i libri ma di calcio non sai niente. Parlo io e tu stai zitto. Parli con un allenatore che ha vinto sei scudetti". Adani:"Dillo a tuo fratello".
> 
> Video qui in basso



ahahaha grande Allegri.

Praticamente, per chi non l' avesse visto:

Adani, ha fatto una domanda chilometrica per addolcire la pillola, girandogli intorno, ma praticamente ha detto ad Allegri: La Juve gioca male, pensi di potere *TU* fare qualcosa?

Allegri, che sugli allenatori la pensa esattamente come me, ha tentato di rispondere in modo altrettanto chilometrico per evitare lo scontro; ha usato esempi tipo: con giocatori tecnici, che sanno passare bene la palla senza errori e vedono linee di passaggio che gli altri non vedono, anche il gioco risulterebbe bello,nonostante in realtà il sistema sarebbe il medesimo ecc ecc ecc ... insomma.. come sempre, sia in eccesso che in difetto i meriti/demeriti degli allenatori sono esagerati.

Conclusione: nonostante i tentativi di addolcimento vari Allegri ha perso la calma e hanno bisticciato iper pesante.

Esilarante ahahahahahaha

Adani è veramente un pirla, non lo fa apposta, è proprio una macchietta.

Mette sempre sul filosofico dare quattro calci ad un pallone.


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Aprile 2019)

roten1896 ha scritto:


> grandissimo max
> 
> Ridatemi allegri



lol !!!!!!!


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Aprile 2019)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Invece ha stra-ragione Adani. La Juve non ha gioco, non ha schemi offensivi, e in Europa questo lo paghi. Questo era il messaggio che ha dato Adani, il resto che dice Allegri sono cavolate, cose poco serie (come ha detto Adani).



Stigatti, Allegri ha spiegato tutto alla grande, citando uno per uno tutti i terzini / uomini di fascia (Cancelo/Spinazzola/DeSciglio/Cuadrado) e come li ha gestiti a seconda di come lui li vede tutta la settimana, lo stato di forma, le diverse qualità che hanno eccetera, eccetera, questa è la praticità che dice lui. 

I teorici sono quelli che hanno davanti FM con scritto sopra Cancelo livello offensivo pari a 100 e allora deve giocarle tutte lui. 

Come un po' Andrea Conti per il Milan.
Andrea Conti deve aver scritto da qualche parte livello offensivo 100 e per i teorici deve giocare sempre, a sentire tutti qua dentro doveva giocare 50 partite stagionali. Terzino, mezz'ala, ala destra, portiere o centravanti chissenefrega, basta che giochi, no? 
Il calcio vero e la tattica di squadra funzionano in modo un po' diverso.
Che Adani non conosce ovviamente.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Aprile 2019)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Invece ha stra-ragione Adani. La Juve non ha gioco, non ha schemi offensivi, e in Europa questo lo paghi. Questo era il messaggio che ha dato Adani, il resto che dice Allegri sono cavolate, cose poco serie (come ha detto Adani).



Inoltre le parole di Allegri, pagato quest anno, con uno stipendio che lo stesso Adani non riuscirá ad accumulare in un’intera vita, per vincere la champions e che viene umiliato da una squadra che, (lui puó sostenere in eterno il contrario) fa dell’ imposizione della propria idea di gioco la linea guida.......

Oppure vale la teoria di Allegri che l’Ajax vince perché il calcio é semplice e Tadic, Blind e company, scartati dai piú, sono campioni uperiori ai suoi?


----------



## mandraghe (28 Aprile 2019)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Invece ha stra-ragione Adani. La Juve non ha gioco, non ha schemi offensivi, e in Europa questo lo paghi. Questo era il messaggio che ha dato Adani, il resto che dice Allegri sono cavolate, cose poco serie (come ha detto Adani).



Amen. 


Perfino Adani nella sua ignoranza si è accorto, come in molti dicevano qua, che Allegri contro Ten Hag non ci ha capito nulla ed ha avuto il coraggio di dirlo.

Ci lamentiamo della stampa asservita ai gobbi e quando qualcuno osa criticarli non va bene, mah.


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Aprile 2019)

sono sorpreso dal leggere certi commenti, come per gattuso scarso - rosa scarsa...

ma non è che se adani vi sta sulle palle allora allegri ha ragione a prescindere. ad allegri brucia il deretano perchè quando vince gioca da schifo, altrimenti non vince, e non accetta le critiche. il suo stipendio da 7 netti prevede che nell'intervista post partita debba rispondere anche alle domande scomode. 

questo è un asino di prima, ma si può andare in giro a dire che nel calcio non esistono schemi? che nel basket non esistono schemi tanto vince sempre lebron. poi c'è gente che gli da pure ragione. 
tutte le squadre stanno qua a strapagare gli allenatori per il gusto di bruciare soldi......certo.
e anche quelli che danno ragione ad allegri son poi quelli che vogliono conte o sarri oppure se viene tizio o caio fanno i disperati.

mah ma c'è della stranezza in giro...


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Aprile 2019)

Ormai siamo davvero alla frutta per dare ragione a uno che non ha mai vinto niente da giocatore e non ha mai fatto l'allenatore. Adani sta a Sky solo perché è interista lo ha ampiamente dimostrato. Con quale titolo può insegnare a chi ha vinto 6 scudetti?
I nuovi pontefici del calcio.
Mah.


----------



## Moffus98 (28 Aprile 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Stigatti, Allegri ha spiegato tutto alla grande, citando uno per uno tutti i terzini / uomini di fascia (Cancelo/Spinazzola/DeSciglio/Cuadrado) e come li ha gestiti a seconda di come lui li vede tutta la settimana, lo stato di forma, le diverse qualità che hanno eccetera, eccetera, questa è la praticità che dice lui.
> 
> I teorici sono quelli che hanno davanti FM con scritto sopra Cancelo livello offensivo pari a 100 e allora deve giocarle tutte lui.
> 
> ...



Questo che dici tu sono altre cose. Queste sono le varie caratteristiche dei giocatori, che come ha detto giustamente Allegri vengono sfruttate a seconda delle partite. Ma Adani voleva dire un'altra cosa: chi sa giocare a calcio, chi propone, sono quelli che vanno avanti in Europa. Guarda le quattro semifinaliste di Champions: sono tutte squadre ben identificabili, con un'identità di gioco molto precisa. Il Barcellona gioca come al solito, molto possesso palla tipo Ajax, il Liverpool ha una velocità impressionante, cosi come il Tottenham. La Juve come gioca? Tu sapresti descrivermi come gioca la Juve? Non basta avere solo i giocatori più forti, oggi come oggi è importantissimo il gioco. La Juve non ha nulla, gioca come il Milan di Gattuso, solo che noi non abbiamo giocatori, mentre Allegri ha i migliori giocatori al mondo, o quasi. Allegri è un miracolato, e ancora non lo capite. Forse ve ne accorgerete quando andrà via dalla Juve.


----------



## Moffus98 (28 Aprile 2019)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Amen.
> 
> 
> Perfino Adani nella sua ignoranza si è accorto, come in molti dicevano qua, che Allegri contro Ten Hag non ci ha capito nulla ed ha avuto il coraggio di dirlo.
> ...



Esatto, non capisco come alcuni qui sul forum diano ragione ad Allegri. Boh...Adani l'ha demolito. E ha fatto bene perchè ha detto la verità.


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Aprile 2019)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Questo che dici tu sono altre cose*.



Non sono altre cose, sono esattamente le cose che ha detto Allegri.
E si parlava di questo. Punto. 
Adani non so cosa volesse dire, probabilmente non lo sa neanche lui, vuoi saperlo tu?
Non lo sai neanche tu. Non lo sai.



> Esatto, non capisco come alcuni qui sul forum diano ragione ad Allegri. *Boh...Adani l'ha demolito*. E ha fatto bene perchè ha detto la verità.



Se "stai zitto lo dici a tuo fratello" significa demolire. 
E poi quando Allegri è andato via si è spacciato per paladino dei tifosi della Juve.
Lui. Interista. Ahahah.
Ridicolo all'ennesima potenza.


----------



## Moffus98 (28 Aprile 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Non sono altre cose, sono esattamente le cose che ha detto Allegri.
> E si parlava di questo. Punto.
> Adani non so cosa volesse dire, probabilmente non lo sa neanche lui, vuoi saperlo tu?
> Non lo sai neanche tu. Non lo sai.



Lascia perdere. Vuol dire che non hai mai sentito parlare Adani fino ad ora, o quello che scrive su Twitter. Rileggi quello che ho scritto, vedrai che capirai il messaggio di Adani.


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Aprile 2019)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Lascia perdere. Vuol dire che non hai mai sentito parlare Adani fino ad ora, o quello che scrive su Twitter. Rileggi quello che ho scritto, vedrai che capirai il messaggio di Adani.



Io commento il video e quello che ho visto e quello che è tema del thread. Stasera Adani è stato giustamente zittito. Gli allenatori veri grazie a Dio non nascono su Twitter. Adani poteva andare a fare il secondo di Mancini all'Inter e far vedere tutte le sue magie da mister. Se n'è rimasto buono buono a Sky.

Ah e un altro furbo che ha sempre la verità in bocca è Costacurta che ha fatto una carriera di allenatore lunga mezza stagione ma nelle parole è bravissimo, quanto meno però lui rispetto ad Adani ha vinto qualcosina da giocatore. Almeno quello.


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Aprile 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ormai siamo davvero alla frutta per dare ragione a uno che non ha mai vinto niente da giocatore e non ha mai fatto l'allenatore. Adani sta a Sky solo perché è interista lo ha ampiamente dimostrato. Con quale titolo può insegnare a chi ha vinto 6 scudetti?
> I nuovi pontefici del calcio.
> Mah.



ma di cosa parli  ma lui fa l'opinionista è il suo lavoro! qui non si tratta di dare ragione ad uno o all'altro, neanche si sente la domanda nel video! qui si tratta di dire boiate assurde e cioè se gioco bene non vinco e se gioco male vinco. ma dove sta scritto??
fino a 2.20 ha parlato bene, poi haperso la brocca!!
ma che figura da cioccolataio c'ha cioccato, che poi è andato via piangendo dalla mamma perchè non sapeva più come uscirne ahahahhahahaha.

che poi lui dica che SECONDO LUI per vincere alla juve devi giocare così, io sono d'accordo, pensa te. ma dirlo categorico dai, ma sei un buffone. sparati allegri


----------



## Moffus98 (28 Aprile 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Non sono altre cose, sono esattamente le cose che ha detto Allegri.
> E si parlava di questo. Punto.
> Adani non so cosa volesse dire, probabilmente non lo sa neanche lui, vuoi saperlo tu?
> Non lo sai neanche tu. Non lo sai.
> ...



Ma perchè ti ostini a non capire? Ma secondo te fare l'allenatore è solo vedere le caratteristiche dei giocatori, fare un modulo e metterli in campo? Allora non hai capito nulla. Te lo ripeto per la seconda volta, poi basta che ho da fare: Adani ha semplicemente rimproverato ad Allegri il fatto di non avere un'identità di gioco, di non essere più propositivo in Europa, e questo lo paghi, l'Ajax ha preso letteralmente a pallonate la Juve per 60/70 minuti, per non parlare della partita d'andata. Ma è cosi difficile da capire?


----------



## Moffus98 (28 Aprile 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Io commento il video e quello che ho visto e quello che è tema del thread. Stasera Adani è stato giustamente zittito. Gli allenatori veri grazie a Dio non nascono su Twitter. Adani poteva andare a fare il secondo di Mancini all'Inter e far vedere tutte le sue magie da mister. Se n'è rimasto buono buono a Sky.



Ci rinuncio, continui a non comprendere quello che ha detto Adani.


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Aprile 2019)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Ci rinuncio, continui a non comprendere quello che ha detto Adani.



E sinceramente non mi interessa perché vale zero.


----------



## Lambro (28 Aprile 2019)

Adani ha riparlato del concetto del basket tanto famoso che tirò fuori Allegri l'anno scorso.
E gli ha detto "vai a vedere cosa ha vinto quest'anno Lebron" o na roba del genere, mentre Allegri sostiene (poveraccio che mediocrità) che vincono i giocatori technici e che il calcio è una materia molto semplice, mi verrebbe da chiedergli perchè allora piglia 7mln di euro all'anno se anche un bidello potrebbe essere al posto suo, con tutto il rispetto per i bidelli.
Adani potrà piacere o non piacere (a me generalmente piace anche se ultimamente è un po' troppo pieno di sè, ma essendo reggiano ruspante come molti dalle mie parti non le manda a dire, volente e nolente) ma stavolta ha avuto ragione da vendere, e Allegri non deve fare l'arrogante in quel modo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Aprile 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Io commento il video e quello che ho visto e quello che è tema del thread. *Stasera Adani è stato giustamente zittito*. Gli allenatori veri grazie a Dio non nascono su Twitter. Adani poteva andare a fare il secondo di Mancini all'Inter e far vedere tutte le sue magie da mister. Se n'è rimasto buono buono a Sky.
> 
> Ah e un altro furbo che ha sempre la verità in bocca è Costacurta che ha fatto una carriera di allenatore lunga mezza stagione ma nelle parole è bravissimo, quanto meno però lui rispetto ad Adani ha vinto qualcosina da giocatore. Almeno quello.



ma che film ti sei visto? appena adani ha parlato allegri è scappato perchè di parlare non è buono... ripeto te dici così perchè ti sta sulle palle adani, e può anche starci. ma dire che allegri qui ha ragione è comico


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma di cosa parli  ma lui fa l'opinionista è il suo lavoro! qui non si tratta di dare ragione ad uno o all'altro, neanche si sente la domanda nel video! qui si tratta di dire boiate assurde e cioè se gioco bene non vinco e se gioco male vinco. ma dove sta scritto??
> fino a 2.20 ha parlato bene, poi haperso la brocca!!



La brocca l'ha persa quando Adani ha detto "anche tu sei un teorico e lo sai bene, dici cose non serie".
Puoi avere ragione o torto, ma il teorico è l'opinionista, chi lavora tutto l'anno con la squadra è un pratico.


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma che film ti sei visto? appena adani ha parlato allegri è scappato perchè di parlare non è buono... ripeto te dici così perchè ti sta sulle palle adani, e può anche starci. ma dire che allegri qui ha ragione è comico



No Allegri fa bene ad andare via comunque perché tanto anche se restava non è che può restare tutta la sera, poi quando va via gli opinionisti avrebbero comunque continuato a parlargli alle spalle. Invece ha fatto bene a stroncarlo lì e farsi valere. Non cambio idea. Un grande.


----------



## Milanista di Milano (28 Aprile 2019)

Allegri ha fatto il solito discorso, per me giustissimo, da allenatore pragmatico quale è.. Adani gli ha detto che quelle non erano cose " serie, sensate e pensate", roba da matti. Godrei a vedere mr Uruguay su qualche panchina a fare le figure di Henry e Neville.. certo deve trovare qualcuno che se lo pigli.


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Aprile 2019)

Milanista di Milano ha scritto:


> Allegri ha fatto il solito discorso, per me giustissimo, da allenatore pragmatico quale è.. Adani gli ha detto che quelle non erano cose " *serie, sensate e pensate*".. *roba da matti*. Godrei a vedere mr Uruguay su qualche panchina a fare le figure di Henry e Neville.. certe deve trovare qualcuno che se lo pigli.



Esatto sta tutto lì. Semplice.
Adani può dire tutte le volte che vuole che non gli piace il modo in cui gioca la Juve o l'idea di Allegri, ma non può dire queste parole.

Poi chissà perché litigano sempre dopo inter juve ahah


----------



## mandraghe (28 Aprile 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Adani ha riparlato del concetto del basket tanto famoso che tirò fuori Allegri l'anno scorso.
> E gli ha detto "vai a vedere cosa ha vinto quest'anno Lebron" o na roba del genere, mentre Allegri sostiene (poveraccio che mediocrità) che vincono i giocatori technici e che il calcio è una materia molto semplice, mi verrebbe da chiedergli perchè allora piglia 7mln di euro all'anno se anche un bidello potrebbe essere al posto suo, con tutto il rispetto per i bidelli.
> Adani potrà piacere o non piacere (a me generalmente piace anche se ultimamente è un po' troppo pieno di sè, ma essendo reggiano ruspante come molti dalle mie parti non le manda a dire, volente e nolente) ma stavolta ha avuto ragione da vendere, e Allegri non deve fare l'arrogante in quel modo.




Quando non si hanno argomenti ci si rifugia nella solita arroganza juventina, ma la spocchia non cancella l’umiliazione subita dall’Ajax. Presi a pallate da 11 ragazzini, nonostante avesse il miglior attaccante della champions che da solo guadagna quanto tutto l’Ajax.

Tra l’altro Adani ha solo detto ciò che pensa il 99% dei tifosi juventini che non possono più sopportare il non gioco di Allegri. Dopo aver fatto infuriare i tifosi del Milan, Allegri col suo non gioco ha fatto esasperare perfino i gobbi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Aprile 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> La brocca l'ha persa quando Adani ha detto "anche tu sei un teorico e lo sai bene, dici cose non serie".
> Puoi avere ragione o torto, ma il teorico è l'opinionista, chi lavora tutto l'anno con la squadra è un pratico.



l'ha persa quando ha iniziato a dire che se giochi bene non vinci. chiara provocazione ad adani (che non aspettava altro). ma cosa pretende che gli dicano tutti bravo? in champions ha beccatouna lezione, perchè la rosa dell'ajax era forse l'unica inferiore alla juve dei 4i. non han visto palla... allegri è bravo per me, porta la juve quasi al limite. ma c'è poco da fare non è un genio del calcio. deve accettare le critiche anche se per lui sono cavolate. altrimenti fa ste figure.

allegri è un teorico, è l'allenatore e non va in campo. ma conta poco li avrebbero detto uno il contrario dell'altro. se uno dice che il cielo è verde l'altro gli risponde che è giallo


----------



## Milanista di Milano (28 Aprile 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Esatto sta tutto lì. Semplice.
> Adani può dire tutte le volte che vuole che non gli piace il modo in cui gioca la Juve o l'idea di Allegri, ma non può dire queste parole.
> 
> Poi chissà perché litigano sempre dopo inter juve ahah



Sembra uno che sta al bar, un po'brillo, a discutere con gli allenatori delle squadre dell'oratorio


----------



## Cataldinho (28 Aprile 2019)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Questo che dici tu sono altre cose. Queste sono le varie caratteristiche dei giocatori, che come ha detto giustamente Allegri vengono sfruttate a seconda delle partite. Ma Adani voleva dire un'altra cosa: chi sa giocare a calcio, chi propone, sono quelli che vanno avanti in Europa. Guarda le quattro semifinaliste di Champions: sono tutte squadre ben identificabili, con un'identità di gioco molto precisa. Il Barcellona gioca come al solito, molto possesso palla tipo Ajax, il Liverpool ha una velocità impressionante, cosi come il Tottenham. La Juve come gioca? Tu sapresti descrivermi come gioca la Juve? Non basta avere solo i giocatori più forti, oggi come oggi è importantissimo il gioco.* La Juve non ha nulla, gioca come il Milan di Gattuso, solo che noi non abbiamo giocatori, mentre Allegri ha i migliori giocatori al mondo, o quasi. Allegri è un miracolato, e ancora non lo capite. Forse ve ne accorgerete quando andrà via dalla Juve*.


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> l'ha persa quando ha iniziato a dire che se giochi bene non vinci. chiara provocazione ad adani (che non aspettava altro).



per me non era tanto per adani, quanto per il fatto che in generale agli opinionisti piace esaltare gli allenatori che "giuocano bene" anche se arrivano secondi, terzi, quarti...

non è un genio del calcio. ma non credo che gli interessi esserlo. penso anzi che uno dei suoi pregi sia che gli va bene così com'è. 

dopo 8 anni ancora rivendica i 3 mediani al Milan nonostante sa di essere stato odiato per questo. porta comunque avanti le sue idee.



> allegri è un teorico, è l'allenatore e non va in campo



nel momento in cui si gioca no, ma tutta la settimana sente e prepara la partita con la squadra, non è la stessa cosa che stare dietro la scrivania a scrivere o leggere un pezzo.


----------



## danjr (28 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ennesima lite Allegri - Adani a Sky nel post Inter - Juventus 1-1. Il tecnico della Juventus ha azzittito l'opinionista:"Leggi i libri ma di calcio non sai niente. Parlo io e tu stai zitto. Parli con un allenatore che ha vinto sei scudetti". Adani:"Dillo a tuo fratello".
> 
> Video qui in basso



A prescindere da chi ha ragione e chi no a livello tattico, vedo allegri che tranquillamente sta spiegando una cosa, adani che lo interrompe e gli dice di smetterla di dire cose insensate ed allegri a quel punto sbrocca. Io primo maleducato è stato adani


----------



## leviatano (28 Aprile 2019)

Il problema di Allegri é che soffre d'inferiorità nei confronti di gente e allenatori che hanno una propria filosofia di calcio ben precisa. Possesso palla e schemi e pressing, cose che nella sua filosofia non le concepisce, infatti ha estremizzato i suoi concetti con il raffronto con Sarri nell'annata scorsa. Questo lo porta a ste figure di palta e a autodistruggersi nei suoi dogmi per far vedere che la sua filosofia di calcio é migliore del "circo" che fanno le altre squadre. Questa é la pochezza di Allegri.e prende sempre calci in faccia in europa quando affronta squadre con una loro identità precisa di gioco di squadra.
Adani semplicemente glie l'ha fatto notare.


----------



## enigmistic02 (28 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ennesima lite Allegri - Adani a Sky nel post Inter - Juventus 1-1. Il tecnico della Juventus ha azzittito l'opinionista:"Leggi i libri ma di calcio non sai niente. Parlo io e tu stai zitto. Parli con un allenatore che ha vinto sei scudetti". Adani:"Dillo a tuo fratello".
> 
> Video qui in basso



Mi pare evidente che Allegri sia rancoroso nei confronti di Adani per un fatto pregresso di cui ammetto di non sapere nulla, non avendo sky e seguendo poco in generale le trasmissioni televisive.

Allegri, in maniera anche arrogante e presuntuosa, cerca di giustificare il gioco molto pratico della propria squadra - ed evidentemente poco bello da vedere - e dice, in parte, cose sensate. E' verissimo, ad esempio, che è lui e solo lui che può vedere, durante la settimana, chi sta meglio e chi è sottotono, ed è sulla base di questo che solo lui ha una quadro situazionale tale da poter scegliere gli uomini da mandare in campo, fossero anche soli elementi di gamba e minor tecnica.
Dice però una cahata quando afferma che "giocare bene è molto facile", collegandolo al concetto per cui "vincere è un'altra cosa". In effetti qui esprime una filosofia molto juventina per la quale "conta solo - e sempre - vincere"; è qui che Adani vuole porre o dovrebbe porre l'accento: con questa filosofia vinci in Italia per manifesta superiorità, può persino andarti di culo una volta in Europa (Inter 2010), ma non costruisci alcun ciclo europeo e soprattutto non entri nel gota del calcio mondiale. 
Giocare bene non è facile e non basta mandare in campo giocatori tecnici. E' questione di atteggiamento, sfrontatezza. La mentalità europea si costruisce prediligendo sempre la qualità offensiva, avvolgendo l'avversario con un calcio veloce ed equilibrato, concedendo gli 1vs1 in difesa e passando anche attraverso qualche sconfitta in landa nazionale contro avversari più deboli ma tatticamente più risoluti. 

Fa sorridere, comunque, che coloro che ora rivorrebbero Allegri, quando era con noi lo insultavano peggio di Gattuso oggi.
Se poi possono parlare di calcio solo quelli che hanno vinto 6 scudetti chiudiamo tutto.


----------



## leviatano (28 Aprile 2019)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Mi pare evidente che Allegri sia rancoroso nei confronti di Adani per un fatto pregresso di cui ammetto di non sapere nulla, non avendo sky e seguendo poco in generale le trasmissioni televisive.
> 
> Allegri, in maniera anche arrogante e presuntuosa, cerca di giustificare il gioco molto pratico della propria squadra - ed evidentemente poco bello da vedere - e dice, in parte, cose sensate. E' verissimo, ad esempio, che è lui e solo lui che può vedere, durante la settimana, chi sta meglio e chi è sottotono, ed è sulla base di questo che solo lui ha una quadro situazionale tale da poter scegliere gli uomini da mandare in campo, fossero anche soli elementi di gamba e minor tecnica.
> Dice però una cahata quando afferma che "giocare bene è molto facile", collegandolo al concetto per cui "vincere è un'altra cosa". In effetti qui esprime una filosofia molto juventina per la quale "conta solo - e sempre - vincere"; è qui che Adani vuole porre o dovrebbe porre l'accento: con questa filosofia vinci in Italia per manifesta superiorità, può persino andarti di culo una volta in Europa (Inter 2010), ma non costruisci alcun ciclo europeo e soprattutto non entri nel gota del calcio mondiale.
> ...



Infatti non riesco a capire certe persone che rivogliono Allegri quando Gattuso é un Allegri 2.0


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Aprile 2019)

Adani dice che nel calcio servono idee perché altrimenti nemmeno i campioni bastano.
Allegri dice che il calcio é una materia semplice.
Colui che la pensava cosi era il mio avatar , solo che crujff dubito avrebbe panchinato cancelo per de sciglio nella partita dell'anno. 
Allegri é permaloso quando si parla di gioco e tira fuori gli scudetti vinti.
Le idee sono altro .
Si rassegni colui che panchina cancelo e mette dani alves come esterno alto.


----------



## bmb (28 Aprile 2019)

Povero Max, credo resterà sotto il treno olandese fino alla prossima CL. Poi di treno ne passerà un altro pronto ad investirlo di nuovo.


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Aprile 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Adani dice che nel calcio servono idee perché altrimenti nemmeno i campioni bastano.
> Allegri dice che il calcio é una materia semplice.
> Colui che la pensava cosi era il mio avatar , solo che crujff dubito avrebbe panchinato cancelo per de sciglio nella partita dell'anno.
> Allegri é permaloso quando si parla di gioco e tira fuori gli scudetti vinti.
> ...



Cancelo entra al 9' st contro l'Ajax e la Juve gioca il secondo tempo peggio del primo, subisce il gol e va fuori ergo di cosa parliamo?


----------



## Milo (28 Aprile 2019)

Non so come la prenderà Sky sul comportamento di Adani, è lui che fa partire la discussione e gli rinfaccia pure di andare via come lo scorso anno.

Penso che il pubblico abbia più interesse di sentire l’allenatore che commenta la partita e non un giornalista, perderebbe sempre in un confronto figuriamoci se scatena discussioni evitabilissime


----------



## Davidoff (28 Aprile 2019)

Adani non lo sopporto, ma in questo caso ha ragione. Inutile che Allegri tiri fuori i 6 scudetti, è praticamente impossibile perdere quando alleni la Juventus in questo momento storico. Il fatto che sia riuscito a non vincere lo scudetto con Ibra in squadra compensa ampiamente.


----------



## Heaven (28 Aprile 2019)

Ancora non gli è andata giù ad Allegri.

Eh ma ha vinto gli scudetti con la Juve... anche Inzaghi avrebbe vinto uguale a lui.


----------



## Igniorante (28 Aprile 2019)

La verità fa male, i presuntuosi come Allegri e gli juventini in generale lo sanno bene.
Troppo abituati a vincere facile in un campionato mediocre, appena si alza l'asticella scatta la figuraccia e guai a fargli notare i loro difetti altrimenti si sentono tremendamente offesi. 
In sostanza sono dei poveracci, boriosi e troppo convinti dei propri mezzi.


----------



## MassimoRE (28 Aprile 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Cancelo entra al 9' st contro l'Ajax e la Juve gioca il secondo tempo peggio del primo, subisce il gol e va fuori ergo di cosa parliamo?



Guarda caso però con Cancelo in campo dal primo minuto (Atletico al ritorno e Ajax all’andata) ha vinto o almeno non ha perso, e Cancelo è stato decisivo, ma non è nemmeno quello il punto, ma veramente vogliamo dire che ci sarebbe un altro allenatore in Champions che avendo Cancelo preferirebbe mettere De Sciglio in una partita decisiva? Dico De Sciglio, uno che quando lo abbiamo sbolognato la cosa è stata salutata tra i tifosi milanisti come un nuovo 25 aprile?? Che poi anche quella sia una esagerazione è un altro discorso.
Poi Adani può stare sulle palle o meno, certo che se l’unico argomento con cui Allegri vorrebbe controbattere sono i suoi 6 scudetti allora chiudiamo tutto, oltretutto non spiegherebbe come mai primi a non volerlo più vedere sulla loro panchina siano proprio i suoi tifosi, o almeno il 90% di loro, caso più unico che raro in un mondo in cui se perdi sei un cogxxxne e se vinci sei un genio.
Sia chiaro, io non condanno la “filosofia” di Allegri, ovvero affidarsi ai più bravi facendo fare loro, e ritagliando per se il ruolo di gestore di uomini, in questo è veramente bravissimo e convincente, ma allora non può perdere la brocca quando qualcuno glielo fa notare, perché quello è esattamente il suo punto di forza.
Ma è vero che ha detto che contro l’Ajax non hanno subito il loro gioco ma hanno solo preso 4 ripartenze???


----------



## Djici (28 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ennesima lite Allegri - Adani a Sky nel post Inter - Juventus 1-1. Il tecnico della Juventus ha azzittito l'opinionista:"Leggi i libri ma di calcio non sai niente. Parlo io e tu stai zitto. Parli con un allenatore che ha vinto sei scudetti". Adani:"Dillo a tuo fratello".
> 
> Video qui in basso



Ma come si fa a dare ragione a Allegri? 
Ma siamo alla follia?
Ho visto solo questo video. 
Allegri che inizia con le 4 ripartenze del Ajax già fa ridere... Poi fa pure i nomi dei suoi giocatori che hanno sbagliato palla, come à dire che non è colpa sua perché sono stati i giocatori a sbagliare... Invece quando non sbagliano e è si inventano assist o gol si prende i meriti? 
E ridicolo.


----------



## rossonerosempre (28 Aprile 2019)

Allegri la partita contro l'Ajax se la sogna ancora tutte le notti, per scattare così e per fare i nomi dei suoi giocatori vuol dire che se l'è presa a male tantissimo


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Aprile 2019)

MassimoRE ha scritto:


> Guarda caso però con Cancelo in campo dal primo minuto (Atletico al ritorno e Ajax all’andata) ha vinto o almeno non ha perso, e Cancelo è stato decisivo, ma non è nemmeno quello il punto, ma veramente vogliamo dire che ci sarebbe un altro allenatore in Champions che avendo Cancelo preferirebbe mettere De Sciglio in una partita decisiva?
> 
> Ma è vero che ha detto che contro l’Ajax non hanno subito il loro gioco ma hanno solo preso 4 ripartenze???



No. Il concetto espresso è che l'Ajax ha fatto una partita migliore, che lo ha impressionato, all'andata e al ritorno invece sono più i demeriti della Juventus. Ma ognuno ci legga quello che vuole.

Su Cancelo e sulla gestione dei terzini è stato chiaro oltremodo e la frase "nessuno preferirebbe de scoglio" é appunto una frase da opinionisti e non da allenatori. Per un allenatore ogni partita fa storia a sé, altrimenti giocherebbero 50 volte gli stessi 11. Quando ha preparato la partita di ritorno ha visto la forma dei suoi e ha deciso che gli sarebbe stato utile de scoglio e in effetti con Cancelo una volta entrato non è andata meglio. 
Cosa c'entrano le partite precedenti? Niente.


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Aprile 2019)

Fantastico anche il video di Allegri che arriva in conferenza stampa... e poi Spalletti LOL


----------



## Djici (28 Aprile 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> No. Il concetto espresso è che l'Ajax ha fatto una partita migliore, che lo ha impressionato, all'andata e al ritorno invece sono più i demeriti della Juventus. Ma ognuno ci legga quello che vuole.
> 
> Su Cancelo e sulla gestione dei terzini è stato chiaro oltremodo e la frase "nessuno preferirebbe de scoglio" é appunto una frase da opinionisti e non da allenatori. Per un allenatore ogni partita fa storia a sé, altrimenti giocherebbero 50 volte gli stessi 11. Quando ha preparato la partita di ritorno ha visto la forma dei suoi e ha deciso che gli sarebbe stato utile de scoglio e in effetti con Cancelo una volta entrato non è andata meglio.
> Cosa c'entrano le partite precedenti? Niente.



Ogni partita fa storia a se ma se non esistessero infortuni, diffide e stanchezza giocherebbero sempre i soliti. 
Non dico 11 ma 13 giocatori. 
Ci sta che ci siano un paio di giocatori che preferisci fare giocare per contrastare l'avversario (esempio Zapata contro la Lazio per la sua velocità). 
Il compito di Allegri era di arrivare alle sfide Champions con i migliori. 
Ma come fai a dare ragione ad un allenatore COMPLETAMENTE sovrastato sul piano del gioco e che dice che ha preso 4 contropiedi ? E facendo pure i nomi dei suoi giocatori per sdoganarsi.


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Aprile 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Cancelo entra al 9' st contro l'Ajax e la Juve gioca il secondo tempo peggio del primo, subisce il gol e va fuori ergo di cosa parliamo?



Da come mi hai risposto si evince che appartieni alla categoria di coloro che credono che basti mettere i giocatori in campo e poi viene tutto da se.
I giocatori vanno messi in campo e messi nelle condizioni di fare la differenza.
Cosa vuoi arrivare a dire : che cancelo sia scarso o che quelli dell'ajax sono più forti?
Ieri allegri sai come ha esordito nell'intervista?
Dicendo che l'ajax non ha dominato ma fatto solo 4 contropiedi!!!!
Io mi fermerei già qua, con uno che ha visto e analizzato la partita cosi non si può parlare di calcio.
Per come vedo il calcio io gli olandesi hanno tenuto palla e fatto la partita per 90' , fin quando il pressing dei bianconeri ha retto la partita è stata in equilibrio, nel secondo tempo non vi è stata gara e poteva finire anche 1-6 se i lancieri anzichè voler entrare con la palla nella porta avessero calciato.
Gli screzi adani-allegri credo risalgano all'eliminazione della juve di settimana scorsa, in quell'occasione il commentatore criticò il modo di giocare della juve arrivando perfino a dire che in premier arriverebbe quarta.
A detta di Adani a grandi livelli non bastano solo i campioni per vincere e , anzi, i cr7 te li devi meritare.
Per me adani è un valido commentatore e lo trovo molto preparato perchè riesce sempre a tradurre in parole ciò che il campo produce e ciò che di tattico e tecnico il gioco emana.
Allegri ieri è stato un grandissimo cafone rivolgendosi in quel modo in diretta televisiva e lasciando poi lo studio quando avrebbe potuto argomentare un suo pensiero.
Ma poi, detto tra noi, cosa è che allegri che vorrebbe sentirsi dire? Che inventa calcio? Che produce calcio??
E guarda che questo non glielo dirà mai nessun commentatore perchè nessuno lo pensa.
Ieri è stato buffo , goffo e ridicolo quando ha detto che anche lui è capace di fare gioco mettendo come terzini ali e come ali attaccanti ma che poi col bel gioco non si vince e che infatti al milan a centrocampo ha schierato anche tre mediani.
Ogni volta che parla crede di tutelarsi quando invece si affossa ancora di più.


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Aprile 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> No. Il concetto espresso è che l'Ajax ha fatto una partita migliore, che lo ha impressionato, all'andata e al ritorno invece sono più i demeriti della Juventus. Ma ognuno ci legga quello che vuole.
> 
> Su Cancelo e sulla gestione dei terzini è stato chiaro oltremodo e la frase "nessuno preferirebbe de scoglio" é appunto una frase da opinionisti e non da allenatori. Per un allenatore ogni partita fa storia a sé, altrimenti giocherebbero 50 volte gli stessi 11. Quando ha preparato la partita di ritorno ha visto la forma dei suoi e ha deciso che gli sarebbe stato utile de scoglio e in effetti con Cancelo una volta entrato non è andata meglio.
> Cosa c'entrano le partite precedenti? Niente.



Guarda che allegri cancelo non lo mette perchè troppo offensivo, è inutile che ci giri attorno.
Un pò come dani alves che anzichè terzino veniva schierato come ala.
Non fosse che poi a fine anno alves salutò tutti perchè si era rotto di fare non gioco alla juve.
Dani alves al barca faceva il terzino!!!! Non l'ala.
E' un dettaglio ma un dettaglio che la dice lunga su come la vede allegri.
Reputo allegri un bravissimo allenatore, giusto per capirci, ma se solo perchè ha vinto gli scudetti si aspetta che qualcuno gli dica che produce e inventa calcio allora è fuori strada.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (28 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ennesima lite Allegri - Adani a Sky nel post Inter - Juventus 1-1. Il tecnico della Juventus ha azzittito l'opinionista:"Leggi i libri ma di calcio non sai niente. Parlo io e tu stai zitto. Parli con un allenatore che ha vinto sei scudetti". Adani:"Dillo a tuo fratello".
> 
> Video qui in basso



pessima figura di Allegri, quando uno non riesce a controbattere a ciò che dice l'avversario si parte con l'attacco personale e allegri questo fa quando parla dei 6 scudetti, del fatto che adani non abbia mai allenato ed arriva addirittura a zittire l'interlocutore, dovrebbe imparare l'abc su come si tiene una discussione, ma forse è chiedere troppo da uno che si vanta dei 6 scudetti con la juve  col sistema di plusvalenze fittizie che hanno creato, tra sudditanza psicologica arbitrale e chissa che altro è il minimo vincere scudetti di fila.


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Aprile 2019)

Che poi avesse litigato con il Condò di turno avrei capito e non capito le offese circa la scarsa preparazione in materia ma stava discutendo di calcio con un ex calciatore professionista.
La verità è che le continue punzecchiature da gente come sacchi , adani ecc circa la qualità del suo gioco fanno male.
La ferita dell'eliminazione in coppa brucia ancora.
Ad allegri hanno messo in mano il miglior attaccante in circolazione pagandolo un botto di soldi, reduce da 3 coppe vinte di fila , e lui col suo grande credo calcistico quante volte l'ha messo in condizione di calciare verso la porta in 180' contro l'ajax???
Parliamo di numeri e fatti perchè adani questo dice : i campioni te li devi meritare , a grandi livelli servono le idee.


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Aprile 2019)

Giocare a calcio è semplice, ma giocare un calcio semplice è la cosa più difficile. -cit di Cruyff-
Questa è la frase a cui spesso allegri si attacca e che anche ieri ha tirato fuori per spiegare il suo credo calcistico.
Non fosse che Cruyff era il profeta del calcio totale, che ci azzecca allegri con quei concetti calcistici?
Per allegri il calcio è molto semplice nel suo sviluppo e nella sua evoluzione.
La sua mente non concepisce nemmeno idee superiori e infatti lui è stranconvinto che l'ajax ha vinto con 4 contropiedi e l'ha ribadito anche ieri nel post gara.
Ognuno la vede a modo suo, lasciamolo stare nel suo mondo.
Ma non scomodiamo il profeta, arancia meccanica e il grande calcio.


----------



## MassimoRE (28 Aprile 2019)

Ah, riguardo ad Adani, ma dove sta scritto che uno per parlare di calcio debba non solo essere un allenatore, ma pure un allenatore vincente? Cioè in pratica di calcio in questo momento può parlare solo Allegri, visto che ha vinto solo lui negli ultimi sei anni! 
Paradosso o battuta a parte, al di là che anche Adani è un allenatore, uno può capirci di calcio anche se non allena, o anche se allena e non vince, perché non basta capirci per essere bravi allenatori, in quanto nel mestiere sono comprese altre cos’è altrettanto importanti, dalla gestione degli uomini e delle risorse, fino alla psicologia, e non è detto che una persona sia portata per tutto.
Certo tutto si può dire di Adani, tranne che non capisca di calcio, ed oltretutto lo trovo anche un bravissimo divulgatore, a differenza di altri opinionisti (quasi tutti), poi ovviamente può anche lui sbagliare delle valutazioni, e ci mancherebbe pure.


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Aprile 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Fantastico anche il video di Allegri che arriva in conferenza stampa... e poi Spalletti LOL



.


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Aprile 2019)

MassimoRE ha scritto:


> Ah, riguardo ad Adani, ma dove sta scritto che uno per parlare di calcio debba non solo essere un allenatore, ma pure un allenatore vincente? Cioè in pratica di calcio in questo momento può parlare solo Allegri, visto che ha vinto solo lui negli ultimi sei anni!
> Paradosso o battuta a parte, al di là che anche Adani è un allenatore, uno può capirci di calcio anche se non allena, o anche se allena e non vince, perché non basta capirci per essere bravi allenatori, in quanto nel mestiere sono comprese altre cos’è altrettanto importanti, dalla gestione degli uomini e delle risorse, fino alla psicologia, e non è detto che una persona sia portata per tutto.
> Certo tutto si può dire di Adani, tranne che non capisca di calcio, ed oltretutto lo trovo anche un bravissimo divulgatore, a differenza di altri opinionisti (quasi tutti), poi ovviamente può anche lui sbagliare delle valutazioni, e ci mancherebbe pure.



Se metti un bambino di otto anni che fa scuola calcio davanti la tv e gli fai vedere una partita della juve e poi una partita del city il bambino è capace di dirti chi gioca meglio.
Allegri è un allenatore razionale e la sua squadra gioca in modo razionale, con tutto ciò che questo può implicare.


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Fantastico anche il video di Allegri che arriva in conferenza stampa... e poi Spalletti LOL



Eh, è bello esaurito Acciuga!


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Aprile 2019)

Djici ha scritto:


> Il compito di Allegri era di arrivare alle sfide Champions con i migliori.
> Ma come fai a dare ragione ad un allenatore COMPLETAMENTE sovrastato sul piano del gioco e che dice che ha preso 4 contropiedi ? E facendo pure i nomi dei suoi giocatori per sdoganarsi.



Ma no, non lo fa per sdoganarsi, fa notare per vincere certe partite bisogna anche sbagliare il meno possibile e la Juventus in materia di passaggi ha sbagliato tanto. Ma non significa che scarichi tutte le colpe sui giocatori e che non sappia di avere anche lui delle colpe, ne ha, probabilmente questo è stato l'anno peggiore di Allegri in Champions o in generale. 
Semplicemente lui non crede che le sue colpe stiano nel non vedere il calcio come lo vede Adani.

Magari non è un allenatore da Champions o non è l'uomo giusto per gestire l'ossessione Champions dell'ambiente juventino, ma questi sono problemi della società Juventus, ciò non significa che Adani possa equipararsi a lui o dirgli che dice cose non sensate o non pensate. "La garra churrua, il loro calcio è differente, lo capisci o no?"


----------



## ispanicojon7 (28 Aprile 2019)

Per me ha ragione Adani..l, allegri come al solito permaloso e maleducato, ha un delirio di onnipotenza ...
Parliamoci chiaro , ha vinto scudetti senza nessun avversario , gli avrebbe vinti anche topo gigio sulla panchina della juve.., in cl puo' solo vantarsi delle sconfitte , nulla di piu' nulla di meno.


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Aprile 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ma no, non lo fa per sdoganarsi, fa notare per vincere certe partite bisogna anche sbagliare il meno possibile e la Juventus in materia di passaggi ha sbagliato tanto. Ma non significa che scarichi tutte le colpe sui giocatori e che non sappia di avere anche lui delle colpe, ne ha, probabilmente questo è stato l'anno peggiore di Allegri in Champions o in generale.
> Semplicemente lui non crede che le sue colpe stiano nel non vedere il calcio come lo vede Adani.
> 
> Magari non è un allenatore da Champions o non è l'uomo giusto per gestire l'ossessione Champions dell'ambiente juventino, ma questi sono problemi della società Juventus, ciò non significa che Adani possa equipararsi a lui o dirgli che dice cose non sensate o non pensate. "La garra churrua, il loro calcio è differente, lo capisci o no?"



Ma lascia stare Adani come se fosse l'unico a pensare certe cose su allegri.
Ti faccio ora una domanda : metti da parte la partita di andata tra juve e ajax e metti da parte pure il primo tempo.
Concentrati solo ed esclusivamente sul secondo tempo.
1-1 , siamo a torino, tutto lo stadio tifa juve, risultato in perfetta parità.
Perchè , a tuo parere, la juve gioca quel secondo tempo , perde male e tutto sommato se non ne prende 5-6 di gol è pure fortunata??
Perchè?
Perchè un giocatore ha sbagliato tecnicamente un controllo orientato, una trasmissione palla o una conduzione?
Io dico che gli olandesi hanno indirizzato la gara su un binario e i bianconeri non hanno saputo nè imporre un loro stile nè fronteggiare quello stile.
Allegri non ha uno stile, la sua juve non ha uno stile e non ha idee ma troppo spesso gioca a specchio sugli avversari per poi approfittare di errori altrui.
Tottenham - juve non è stata giocata cosi lo scorso anno??
Il senso del discorso di adani è questo : laddove i grandi allenatori tracciano una strada e uno stile, i grandi speculatori vivono di errori altrui.
Ma la juve perchè deve rispettare/temere/giocare sull'ajax????
Perchè la juve non può dominare la partita con una sua identità?


----------



## danjr (28 Aprile 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Guarda che allegri cancelo non lo mette perchè troppo offensivo, è inutile che ci giri attorno.
> Un pò come dani alves che anzichè terzino veniva schierato come ala.
> Non fosse che poi a fine anno alves salutò tutti perchè si era rotto di fare non gioco alla juve.
> Dani alves al barca faceva il terzino!!!! Non l'ala.
> ...


Si ma cosa si imputa ad Allegri? In fondo alla Champions ci è arrivato pure lui due volte, sicuramente con una squadra che non era al livello delle altre. Sono tutti fenomeni quelli che sono arrivati in semifinale quest'anno..? pensate che nessuno di loro ha mai vinto la Champions. Klopp farà un gioco stupendo ma ha gli stessi riusltati di Allegri in Europa


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Aprile 2019)

Adani è una macchietta. Allegri avrà usato anche toni forti però ha ragione. Alla fine sono i calciatori a fare la differenza. Non è che puoi proporre calcio spettacolo con Matuidi, Khedira e Can a metacampo. La prima Juve di Allegri giocava meglio (avendo Pirlo e Pogba a metacampo).


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Aprile 2019)

danjr ha scritto:


> Si ma cosa si imputa ad Allegri? In fondo alla Champions ci è arrivato pure lui due volte, sicuramente con una squadra che non era al livello delle altre. Sono tutti fenomeni quelli che sono arrivati in semifinale quest'anno..? pensate che nessuno di loro ha mai vinto la Champions. Klopp farà un gioco stupendo ma ha gli stessi riusltati di Allegri in Europa



E chi lo critica allegri o ne mette in dubbio il valore?
Bravissimo allenatore.
Semmai è lui che non si deve innervosire se qualcuno gli fa notare che non inventa calcio e non crea uno stile.
Mi pare piuttosto nervosetto quando qualcuno gli fa notare questo aspetto.
Cosa pretende , che lo si metta sullo stesso livello di guardiola?


----------



## Ragnet_7 (28 Aprile 2019)

Per me una discussione tra un allenatore che vince lo scudetto da 8 anni consecutivi vs un cronista sportivo che non ha mai nemmeno provato a portare avanti una panchina non dovrebbe nemmeno esistere. 

Adani fa tanto il maestro, si mettesse su una panchina e vediamo quello che combina. A chiacchiere son buoni tutti.


----------



## juventino (28 Aprile 2019)

Mi ricorda sempre di più l’ultimo anno di Conte. Sono sempre più convinto che andrà via.


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Aprile 2019)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Per me una discussione tra un allenatore che vince lo scudetto da 8 anni consecutivi vs un cronista sportivo che non ha mai nemmeno provato a portare avanti una panchina non dovrebbe nemmeno esistere.
> 
> Adani fa tanto il maestro, si mettesse su una panchina e vediamo quello che combina. A chiacchiere son buoni tutti.



Beh dai Adani ha giocato comunque in serie A, non è l'ultimo arrivato.
Non è un cronista sportivo come i tanti che non hanno dato un calcio ad un pallone.
Comunque la discussione che hanno tirato fuori questi due è bellissima, favoloso pure il parallelismo col basket .
Hanno litigato in malo modo quando avrebbero potuto regalarci davvero un bel confronto.


----------



## pazzomania (28 Aprile 2019)

Praticamente la discussione è diventata ancora il solito scontro fra chi: l' allenatore conta tantissimo, l' allenatore conta pochissimo.

Io, vedendo come passano per ******* Allegri, Spalletti, Ancelotti (lasciamo perdere Gattuso), personaggi che fanno questo da tutta la vita.. ne hanno viste di cotte e di crude, sbeffeggiati da gente che scrive sui social... beh.. non credo serva altro per capire chi PROBABILMENTE ha ragione (notare il maiuscolo, è per dire che non è che tutti gli utenti che dicono la loro siano in errore totale, ci mancherebbe).

E' come se un medico(che fa tutt' altro rispetto a me) su twitter andasse a scrivere come devo fare il MIO lavoro... partirebbe una pernacchia.


----------



## MarcoG (28 Aprile 2019)

Ovviamente hanno torto entrambi, chi più chi meno. Allegri ha la coda di paglia, Adani fa un attimo il maestrino. Ma, del resto, se in televisione non puoi commentare o criticare un allenatore perché devi aver vinto almeno quanto lui, tanto vale che facessero i monologhi buonisti a cui ci sta abituando sky.

Gli errori gravi sono gli attacchi personali e lo scappare via. La prima cosa è questione di educazione, la seconda di essere uomini e convinti delle proprie azioni.


----------



## pazzomania (28 Aprile 2019)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Per me una discussione tra un allenatore che vince lo scudetto da 8 anni consecutivi vs un cronista sportivo che non ha mai nemmeno provato a portare avanti una panchina non dovrebbe nemmeno esistere.
> 
> Adani fa tanto il maestro, si mettesse su una panchina e vediamo quello che combina. A chiacchiere son buoni tutti.



Adani fa troppo il filosofico, il moralista, madonna è Calcio, dove la componente episodicità e il culo (ad assemblare i giocatori giusti) contano tantissimo, che si dia una calmata.



diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E chi lo critica allegri o ne mette in dubbio il valore?
> Bravissimo allenatore.
> Semmai è lui che non si deve innervosire se qualcuno gli fa notare che non inventa calcio e non crea uno stile.
> Mi pare piuttosto nervosetto quando qualcuno gli fa notare questo aspetto.
> Cosa pretende , che lo si metta sullo stesso livello di guardiola?



Ti garantisco che se prendi gli insulti a Gattuso, li potenzi in cattiveria di 3/4 volte, e ci metti Allegri come nome_ sarebbe quello che si scriveva qui dentro. Quindi non dare per scontato tutti capiscano che sia un buon allenatore.



diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Giocare a calcio è semplice, ma giocare un calcio semplice è la cosa più difficile. -cit di Cruyff-
> Questa è la frase a cui spesso allegri si attacca e che anche ieri ha tirato fuori per spiegare il suo credo calcistico.
> Non fosse che Cruyff era il profeta del calcio totale, che ci azzecca allegri con quei concetti calcistici?
> Per allegri il calcio è molto semplice nel suo sviluppo e nella sua evoluzione.
> ...



Capisco cosa intendi, ma l' esempio del calcio di Cruyff non va preso a paragone; è stata una bella e magica parentesi, forse irripetibile causata da una moltitudine di fattori, oltre che da evidente bravura. Chiamale eccezione.



Djici ha scritto:


> Ma come si fa a dare ragione a Allegri?
> Ma siamo alla follia?
> Ho visto solo questo video.
> Allegri che inizia con le 4 ripartenze del Ajax già fa ridere... Poi fa pure i nomi dei suoi giocatori che hanno sbagliato palla, come à dire che non è colpa sua perché sono stati i giocatori a sbagliare... Invece quando non sbagliano e è si inventano assist o gol si prende i meriti?
> E ridicolo.



Se ascolti bene, non voleva dare colpe: voleva far capire che se non ci fossero stati cosi tanti errori tecnici, tutto sarebbe sembrato più bello, nonostante la tattica, la formazione, e l' allenatore fossero i medesimi. 
Voleva far capire che sono le piccole variabili che ti fanno passare da genio a cogl.....



diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Adani dice che nel calcio servono idee perché altrimenti nemmeno i campioni bastano.
> Allegri dice che il calcio é una materia semplice.
> Colui che la pensava cosi era il mio avatar , solo che crujff dubito avrebbe panchinato cancelo per de sciglio nella partita dell'anno.
> Allegri é permaloso quando si parla di gioco e tira fuori gli scudetti vinti.
> ...



Beh, io seguo il calcio da 30 anni, sempre visto vincere le squadre fortissime...comunque le schieravi, perfino con allenatori considerati ciofeche.

Poi tutto è opinabile.

Cancelo ne ha combinate di cotte e di crude, non incensiamolo troppo va...


----------



## Oronzo Cana (28 Aprile 2019)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Per me una discussione tra un allenatore che vince lo scudetto da 8 anni consecutivi vs un cronista sportivo che non ha mai nemmeno provato a portare avanti una panchina non dovrebbe nemmeno esistere.
> 
> Adani fa tanto il maestro, si mettesse su una panchina e vediamo quello che combina. A chiacchiere son buoni tutti.



ma cosa c'entra? questo modo di ragionare per fortuna non funziona piu dai tempi di gallileo e il metodo scientifico, se lo scemo del villaggio dice che la terra gira intorno al solo mica lo puoi zittire dicendo che è non è laureato. Che adani non alleni non c'entra niente, si entra nel merito di quello che dice e si prova a confutare la sua tesi, allegri non riuscendo a dargli torto, come tutti quando non sanno cosa dire parte con l'attacco personale, le offese, gli stai zitto, tu non sai chi sono io,io ho vinto 6 scudetti e bla bla.
Allegri in passato ha litigato pure con sacchi per gli stessi motivi e sacchi qualcosa nel mondo del calcio ha fatto, ma giusto qualcosina...


----------



## odasensei (28 Aprile 2019)

Ormai Inter - Juve sta diventando più importante per i confronti post partita Allegri - Adani che per la partita in se
Non immaginavo che Allegri potesse superare la lollosità dello scorso anno e invece s'è superato
"Le 4 ripartenze dell'Ajax" meriterebbe di diventare un meme importante almeno a livello italiano, volendo farci una nuova pizza va bene, al posto della 4 formaggi
Adani ovviamente se l'era legata al dito dallo scorso anno e al primo confronto post Ajax ha rimarcato la cosa, sottolineando anche come l'esempio del basket dello scorso anno di Allegri fosse sbagliatissimo
Assurdo comunque come qua dentro si insultino (giustamente) la D'Amico e Caressa (gente esterna al calcio) per il troppo juventinismo mentre uno che a calcio ci ha giocato non possa criticare Allegri


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Aprile 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Adani fa troppo il filosofico, il moralista, madonna è Calcio, dove la componente episodicità e il culo (ad assemblare i giocatori giusti) contano tantissimo, che si dia una calmata.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non tiravo fuori crujff, l'ho citato solo perchè spesso allegri cita la sua celeberrima frase circa la semplicità del calcio.
Su cancelo : può piacere o non piacere ma se la società fa un investimento importante su un terzino di spinta quale è il portoghese io credo che un allenatore debba trovare la quadra per farlo giocare.
Agli ordini di spalletti, lo scorso anno, io disastri di cancelo non ne ricordo anzi fu un valore aggiunto nella corsa champions.
Forse all'inter era stato inserito meglio tatticamente?
Allegri è oggettivamente un buon allenatore, che poi possa piacere o meno lo posso capire ma in genere ottiene risultati in linea con le potenzialità della rosa.
Non innalza i valori dei singoli perchè non esaspera il gioco ma non fa nemmeno danni.
Sarei un pazzo se giudicassi allegri incapace.
Circa la forza di una squadra e il gioco : non confondiamo le due cose. A tutti piace vincere e a tutti piacerebbe vincere giocando bene.
Si parlava solo di stili e di identità di una squadra, stile che io, sarà un mio limite, fatico a trovare nella juve.
Circa il valore di un allenatore solitamente faccio questa classificazione:
-il fenomeno inventa calcio;
-il bravo fa il suo
-lo scarso fa danni.
Allegri ce lo metto tra i bravi, ovviamente.
Le classifiche poi tra più o meno vincenti le fa il palmares, io parlo di bontà di lavoro sul campo con valorizzazione del materiale tecnico a disposizione perchè se parliamo di risultati allora arriva il buontempone di turno e mi fa notare che di matteo in europa è più vincente di allegri.
E io cosa potrei replicare??


----------



## Mic (28 Aprile 2019)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Questo che dici tu sono altre cose. Queste sono le varie caratteristiche dei giocatori, che come ha detto giustamente Allegri vengono sfruttate a seconda delle partite. Ma Adani voleva dire un'altra cosa: chi sa giocare a calcio, chi propone, sono quelli che vanno avanti in Europa. Guarda le quattro semifinaliste di Champions: sono tutte squadre ben identificabili, con un'identità di gioco molto precisa. Il Barcellona gioca come al solito, molto possesso palla tipo Ajax, il Liverpool ha una velocità impressionante, cosi come il Tottenham. La Juve come gioca? Tu sapresti descrivermi come gioca la Juve? Non basta avere solo i giocatori più forti, oggi come oggi è importantissimo il gioco. La Juve non ha nulla, gioca come il Milan di Gattuso, solo che noi non abbiamo giocatori, mentre Allegri ha i migliori giocatori al mondo, o quasi. Allegri è un miracolato, e ancora non lo capite. Forse ve ne accorgerete quando andrà via dalla Juve.



Amen amico, la juve (non)gioca esattamente come noi ma loro hanno i campioni.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (28 Aprile 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> ma cosa c'entra? questo modo di ragionare per fortuna non funziona piu dai tempi di gallileo e il metodo scientifico, se lo scemo del villaggio dice che la terra gira intorno al solo mica lo puoi zittire dicendo che è non è laureato. Che adani non alleni non c'entra niente, si entra nel merito di quello che dice e si prova a confutare la sua tesi, allegri non riuscendo a dargli torto, come tutti quando non sanno cosa dire parte con l'attacco personale, le offese, gli stai zitto, tu non sai chi sono io,io ho vinto 6 scudetti e bla bla.
> Allegri in passato ha litigato pure con sacchi per gli stessi motivi e sacchi qualcosa nel mondo del calcio ha fatto, ma giusto qualcosina...



Il calcio non è scienza. Proprio perchè non lo è a parlare in televisione son tutti bravi. Ci sono tantissimi allenatori che tatticamente sono mostruosi, ti cito ad esempio Gianpaolo che è indicato da tutti i suoi colleghi come "il maestro". Eppure Gianpaolo allena realtà mediocri, perchè gli manca tutto il resto. Personalità, carisma, forza, gestione del gruppo. 

Si può ovviamente criticare un allenatore, ma se critichi aspramente uno che con le sue idee ha vinto 9 scudetti in 10 anni bhe io ci andrei piano. 

Conoscere non è sinonimo di vittoria nel calcio, il metodo scientifico non centra nulla.


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Aprile 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Stigatti, Allegri ha spiegato tutto alla grande, citando uno per uno tutti i terzini / uomini di fascia (Cancelo/Spinazzola/DeSciglio/Cuadrado) e come li ha gestiti a seconda di come lui li vede tutta la settimana, lo stato di forma, le diverse qualità che hanno eccetera, eccetera, questa è la praticità che dice lui.
> 
> I teorici sono quelli che hanno davanti FM con scritto sopra Cancelo livello offensivo pari a 100 e allora deve giocarle tutte lui.
> 
> ...



Beh, se parli di calcio di squadra, di tattiche, di team management, allora come fai a dare ragione ad Allegri?
Uno che ha una squadra da Playstation che non vede palla contro una squadra di ragazzini, molti dei quali in serie A giocherebbero tipo nell'Empoli, che è stata costruita in un anno e mezzo proprio con quei concetti....
E ricordiamoci che il lavoro di Allegri è quello di vincere la Champions, il campionato lo vincerebbero anche con il magazziniere in panca.
Detto questo, Adani è uno che si è ormai costruito un personaggio televisivo,una sorta di "brand" (un po' come face Caressa nei primi anni 2000) e questo chiaramente lo porta ad avere atteggiamenti irritanti. Tuttavia, utilizzare il cosiddetto appello all'autorità per marchiare a priori quello che dice Adani come fesserie perché non fa l'allenatore è una cosa che non mi trova d'accordo, altrimenti io comune mortale non potrei andare in un ristorante stellato e dire che il cibo non è buono.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (28 Aprile 2019)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Il calcio non è scienza. Proprio perchè non lo è a parlare in televisione son tutti bravi. Ci sono tantissimi allenatori che tatticamente sono mostruosi, ti cito ad esempio Gianpaolo che è indicato da tutti i suoi colleghi come "il maestro". Eppure Gianpaolo allena realtà mediocri, perchè gli manca tutto il resto. Personalità, carisma, forza, gestione del gruppo.
> 
> Si può ovviamente criticare un allenatore, ma se critichi aspramente uno che con le sue idee ha vinto 9 scudetti in 10 anni bhe io ci andrei piano.
> 
> Conoscere non è sinonimo di vittoria nel calcio, il metodo scientifico non centra nulla.



appunto, allegri poteva benissimo rispondere cosi, dire che la teoria è fondamentale ma per vincere conta anche la bravura nella gestione delle risorse umane, nell'allenare pure la testa dei calciatori ecc invece lui parte con l'attacco personale, quindi significa che sotto sotto un certo complesso di inferiorità c'è, inoltre potrà vincere pure 100 scudetti di fila in italia ma se veramente pensa che l'ajax ha vinto per "4 ripartenze" significa che di calcio ne capisce poco e se qualcuno glielo fa presente dovrebbe pure ringraziarlo, magari impara qualcosa.


----------



## MarcoG (28 Aprile 2019)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Si può ovviamente criticare un allenatore, ma se critichi aspramente uno che con le sue idee ha vinto 9 scudetti in 10 anni bhe io ci andrei piano.



Si e no... non decontestualizziamo. In linea di massima hai ragione, ma Allegri ha vinto scudetti con il Milan di Ibra (ed anzi ne ha regalato uno appena è stato poco poco più difficile) e scudetti con questa juve che gioca senza sfidanti.
Sinceramente i titoli di Allegri al momento mi sembrano di cartone, dal primo all'ultimo.


----------



## odasensei (28 Aprile 2019)

Comunque riguardo all'analisi (?) di Allegri sulla partita con l'Ajax, oltre alla scemenza delle 4 ripartenze, c'è da sottolineare come scarichi completamente le colpe sui giocatori, elencando tutti gli errori commessi compresi i nomi, facendo intendere che lui la squadra in campo l'ha messa bene  e che sono stati i giocatori a sbagliare tutto, scaricando la colpa su di loro, una cosa assurda
Poi quando, giustamente, gli fanno i complimenti per come tatticamente annulla le big europee (Real e Barca) i meriti se li prende tutti, idolo 



Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Il calcio non è scienza. Proprio perchè non lo è a parlare in televisione son tutti bravi. Ci sono tantissimi allenatori che tatticamente sono mostruosi, ti cito ad esempio Gianpaolo che è indicato da tutti i suoi colleghi come "il maestro". Eppure Gianpaolo allena realtà mediocri, perchè gli manca tutto il resto. Personalità, carisma, forza, gestione del gruppo.
> 
> Si può ovviamente criticare un allenatore, ma se critichi aspramente uno che con le sue idee ha vinto 9 scudetti in 10 anni bhe io ci andrei piano.
> 
> Conoscere non è sinonimo di vittoria nel calcio, il metodo scientifico non centra nulla.



Ma quali 9 scudetti in 10 anni lmao


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Aprile 2019)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Il calcio non è scienza. Proprio perchè non lo è a parlare in televisione son tutti bravi. Ci sono tantissimi allenatori che tatticamente sono mostruosi, ti cito ad esempio Gianpaolo che è indicato da tutti i suoi colleghi come "il maestro". Eppure Gianpaolo allena realtà mediocri, perchè gli manca tutto il resto. Personalità, carisma, forza, gestione del gruppo.
> 
> Si può ovviamente criticare un allenatore, ma se critichi aspramente uno che con le sue idee ha vinto 9 scudetti in 10 anni bhe io ci andrei piano.
> 
> Conoscere non è sinonimo di vittoria nel calcio, il metodo scientifico non centra nulla.



Magari ha criticato un allenatore che riceve in omaggio cr7 dalla società e non riesce ad allestire un gioco alla sua altezza?
Parliamo tutti del pietek depresso ma cr7 contro l'ajax quante volte è stato messo in condizione di calciare a rete in due partite?
Due. 
Gol realizzati ? due.
E' questo il senso della provocazione di adani : cr7 in squadra richiede un progetto di gioco superiore a qualcosa che vada oltre il 'tutti sotto palla con chiellini migliore in campo'.
Stiamo facendo passare x normale che l'ajax con 4 ragazzini abbia annichilito la juve di cr7.
Tanto normale non è , a mio parere.
cr7 non si allena come si allena mandzukic.


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Aprile 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> dopo 8 anni ancora rivendica i 3 mediani al Milan nonostante sa di essere stato odiato per questo. porta comunque avanti le sue idee.



io l'ho amato per questo, ed infattiha vinto il campionato


----------



## MarcoG (28 Aprile 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Magari ha criticato un allenatore che riceve in omaggio cr7 dalla società...



Questo è ora un argomento che diventerà interessante. CR7 non è uno qualunque, ha un suo peso specifico ed una sua esperienza. Già qualche voce è uscita sui suoi dissensi circa il modo di giocare di Allegri.
In tutti i casi a me sembra un separato in casa... un Gattuso gobbo... speriamo solo non torni mai sulla nostra panchina...


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Aprile 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Questo è ora un argomento che diventerà interessante. CR7 non è uno qualunque, ha un suo peso specifico ed una sua esperienza. Già qualche voce è uscita sui suoi dissensi circa il modo di giocare di Allegri.
> In tutti i casi a me sembra un separato in casa... un Gattuso gobbo... speriamo solo non torni mai sulla nostra panchina...



cr7 è stato preso per vincere la champions.
Da quanti anni cr7 non usciva prima delle semifinali???
Il campionato la juve lo avrebbe vinto pure con kean-dybala- mandzukic.


----------



## Schism75 (28 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> io l'ho amato per questo, ed infattiha vinto il campionato


Veramente l’ha perso. I 3 mediani erano nel secondo anno. Anzi a metà del secondo anno. Il primo, quello dello scudetto, il terzo era Seedorf.


----------



## MarcoG (28 Aprile 2019)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Veramente l’ha perso. I 3 mediani erano nel secondo anno. Anzi a metà del secondo anno. Il primo, quello dello scudetto, il terzo era Seedorf.



Momenti duri quelli.... perché ragazzi, regalato regalato lo scudetto. Non parliamo di crisi psicologiche o di uomini, parliamo di una gestione scriteriata delle ultime partite, tra arroganza, supponenza e... palla ad Ibra...


----------



## pazzomania (28 Aprile 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non tiravo fuori crujff, l'ho citato solo perchè spesso allegri cita la sua celeberrima frase circa la semplicità del calcio.
> Su cancelo : può piacere o non piacere ma se la società fa un investimento importante su un terzino di spinta quale è il portoghese io credo che un allenatore debba trovare la quadra per farlo giocare.
> Agli ordini di spalletti, lo scorso anno, io disastri di cancelo non ne ricordo anzi fu un valore aggiunto nella corsa champions.
> Forse all'inter era stato inserito meglio tatticamente?
> ...



Ma infatti, io non esalto mai allenatore-risultati. Accosto squadre/risultati. Sempre.

Su Cancelo, ammetto di non seguire troppo le partite degli altri, ma pure gli Interisti si lamentavano molto della sua pochezza difensiva.



Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Beh, se parli di calcio di squadra, di tattiche, di team management, allora come fai a dare ragione ad Allegri?
> Uno che ha una squadra da Playstation che non vede palla contro una squadra di ragazzini, molti dei quali in serie A giocherebbero tipo nell'Empoli, che è stata costruita in un anno e mezzo proprio con quei concetti....
> E ricordiamoci che il lavoro di Allegri è quello di vincere la Champions, il campionato lo vincerebbero anche con il magazziniere in panca.
> Detto questo, Adani è uno che si è ormai costruito un personaggio televisivo,una sorta di "brand" (un po' come face Caressa nei primi anni 2000) e questo chiaramente lo porta ad avere atteggiamenti irritanti. Tuttavia, utilizzare il cosiddetto appello all'autorità per marchiare a priori quello che dice Adani come fesserie perché non fa l'allenatore è una cosa che non mi trova d'accordo, altrimenti io comune mortale non potrei andare in un ristorante stellato e dire che il cibo non è buono.





diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Magari ha criticato un allenatore che riceve in omaggio cr7 dalla società e non riesce ad allestire un gioco alla sua altezza?
> Parliamo tutti del pietek depresso ma cr7 contro l'ajax quante volte è stato messo in condizione di calciare a rete in due partite?
> Due.
> Gol realizzati ? due.
> ...



Ragazzi, guardate che pero' la Juventus schierata contro l' Ajax a me non pareva sto squadrone eh, mi prenderete sicuramente per scemo:

Szczesny; De Sciglio, Bonucci, Rugani, Alex Sandro; Emre Can, Pjanic, Matuidi; Bernardeschi, Dybala, Cristiano Ronaldo

Onana; Veltman,* de Ligt*, Blind, Mazraoui; Schöne, van de Beek, *F.de Jong*; Neres, Tadic, Ziyech

Ma i giocatori che INVIDIO e vorrei nel Milan (pensando anche al futuro ovviamente) sono solo quelli in grassetto


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Aprile 2019)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Il calcio non è scienza. Proprio perchè non lo è a parlare in televisione son tutti bravi. Ci sono tantissimi allenatori che tatticamente sono mostruosi, ti cito ad esempio Gianpaolo che è indicato da tutti i suoi colleghi come "il maestro". Eppure Gianpaolo allena realtà mediocri, perchè gli manca tutto il resto. Personalità, carisma, forza, gestione del gruppo.
> 
> Si può ovviamente criticare un allenatore, ma se critichi aspramente uno che con le sue idee ha vinto 9 scudetti in 10 anni bhe io ci andrei piano.
> 
> Conoscere non è sinonimo di vittoria nel calcio, il metodo scientifico non centra nulla.



sicuramente gli mancano gli sburloni. quelli che ha avuto il nostro amico gattuso


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Aprile 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, guardate che pero' la Juventus schierata contro l' Ajax a me non pareva sto squadrone eh, mi prenderete sicuramente per scemo:
> 
> Szczesny; De Sciglio, Bonucci, Rugani, Alex Sandro; Emre Can, Pjanic, Matuidi; Bernardeschi, Dybala, Cristiano Ronaldo
> 
> ...



mi limito a rispondere solo a questo. hai ragione. di questi in pochissimi faranno strada per davvero. il merito è dell'allenatore che li sa far rendere al meglio per me


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Aprile 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma infatti, io non esalto mai allenatore-risultati. Accosto squadre/risultati. Sempre.
> 
> Su Cancelo, ammetto di non seguire troppo le partite degli altri, ma pure gli Interisti si lamentavano molto della sua pochezza difensiva.
> 
> ...



Penso la famiglia agnelli e la dirigenza la pensino diversamente.
Il fatto che tu possa desiderare due dell'ajax la dice lunga su come il gioco possa mettere in luce il talento.
Dunque il gioco conta??? 
De jong ha toccato 1000 palloni giocando sempre con lucidità avendo 3-4 opzioni per volta, de ligt ha giocato l'1vs1 con cr7.
Il sistema di gioco ha esaltato il talento, il coraggio lo ha liberato.
Va sempre cosi.


----------



## MarcoG (28 Aprile 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma infatti, io non esalto mai allenatore-risultati. Accosto squadre/risultati. Sempre.
> 
> Su Cancelo, ammetto di non seguire troppo le partite degli altri, ma pure gli Interisti si lamentavano molto della sua pochezza difensiva.
> 
> ...



Dai dai.... qualche altro in più puoi invidiarlo...


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Aprile 2019)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Veramente l’ha perso. I 3 mediani erano nel secondo anno. Anzi a metà del secondo anno. Il primo, quello dello scudetto, il terzo era Seedorf.



io ricordo diversamente. probabilmente l'ha fatto entrambi gli anni. sicuramente ci son state partite e partite.


----------



## pazzomania (28 Aprile 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Penso la famiglia agnelli e la dirigenza la pensino diversamente.
> Il fatto che tu possa desiderare due dell'ajax la dice lunga su come il gioco possa mettere in luce il talento.
> Dunque il gioco conta???
> De jong ha toccato 1000 palloni giocando sempre con lucidità avendo 3-4 opzioni per volta, de ligt ha giocato l'1vs1 con cr7.
> ...



Ma certo che conta il gioco, io contesto che si creda dipenda tutto dall' allenatore.

Se hai giocatori forti, tecnici, veloci, con idee brillanti, dribbling, cross e passaggi perfetti, il gioco nasce da solo.

I movimenti sono semplice geometria (di quella facile pure), totalmente replicabili e facili da imparare.

Voglio sperare che sia un *requisito base* di chi fa l' allenatore professionista.



MarcoG ha scritto:


> Dai dai.... qualche altro in più puoi invidiarlo...



Ronaldo? si ma no 

La Juve non doveva prenderlo, come il Milan non doveva prendere Higuain.

Alla Juve servivano Kroos e Pogba, non Ronaldo, per dire.

Ma io, lo dicevo ad inizio stagione, troppo facile dirlo dopo.


----------



## Sotiris (28 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ennesima lite Allegri - Adani a Sky nel post Inter - Juventus 1-1. Il tecnico della Juventus ha azzittito l'opinionista:"Leggi i libri ma di calcio non sai niente. Parlo io e tu stai zitto. Parli con un allenatore che ha vinto sei scudetti". Adani:"Dillo a tuo fratello".
> 
> Video qui in basso



come brucia in mezzo al deretano De Ligt, vero Allegri?


----------



## MarcoG (28 Aprile 2019)

Comunque ragazzi, ho rivisto anche la lite con Sacchi stamattina. Allegri è arrogante da far paura. Ha avuto lo stesso identico atteggiamento, anzi con Sacchi peggiore. 
Qui accusa Adani di non potersi mettere al suo livello, poi lui si mette a quello di Sacchi. 

La verità è che non bisogna aver fatto chissà cosa per poter parlare di calcio, solo chi ne sa di più deve essere capace di far capire a tutti, con le parole, che le sue scelte sono motivate e che per questo lui è l'allenatore. Qui sembra il maestro che non spiega ma dice all'alunno "stai zitto, che io sono il maestro, è così e basta".


----------



## Sotiris (28 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


>



adesso l'ho visto.
Adani idolo!


----------



## Oronzo Cana (28 Aprile 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Comunque ragazzi, ho rivisto anche la lite con Sacchi stamattina. Allegri è arrogante da far paura. Ha avuto lo stesso identico atteggiamento, anzi con Sacchi peggiore.
> Qui accusa Adani di non potersi mettere al suo livello, poi lui si mette a quello di Sacchi.
> 
> La verità è che non bisogna aver fatto chissà cosa per poter parlare di calcio, solo chi ne sa di più deve essere capace di far capire a tutti, con le parole, che le sue scelte sono motivate e che per questo lui è l'allenatore. Qui sembra il maestro che non spiega ma dice all'alunno "stai zitto, che io sono il maestro, è così e basta".



pure io stavo guardando la lite con sacchi, chissa perchè litiga con tutti quelli che gli fanno presente che ha un gioco pessimo


----------



## leviatano (28 Aprile 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Comunque ragazzi, ho rivisto anche la lite con Sacchi stamattina. Allegri è arrogante da far paura. Ha avuto lo stesso identico atteggiamento, anzi con Sacchi peggiore.
> Qui accusa Adani di non potersi mettere al suo livello, poi lui si mette a quello di Sacchi.
> 
> La verità è che non bisogna aver fatto chissà cosa per poter parlare di calcio, solo chi ne sa di più deve essere capace di far capire a tutti, con le parole, che le sue scelte sono motivate e che per questo lui è l'allenatore. Qui sembra il maestro che non spiega ma dice all'alunno "stai zitto, che io sono il maestro, è così e basta".



Vogliamo anche andare a intervistare il reparto dei Carabinieri di Livorno per sapere cosa fa Allegri per un sorpasso con striscia continua?

Chiamò uno dei due carabinieri "T*****E" e gli disse che gli faceva perdere il posto, per poi buttarsi a terra e simulare uno scontro con uno dei carabinieri.


----------



## MarcoG (28 Aprile 2019)

leviatano ha scritto:


> Vogliamo anche andare a intervistare il reparto dei vigili urbani di Livorno per sapere cosa fa Allegri per una multa in macchina?



Perdonami, non ho capito il senso del tuo intervento. Il paragone con la lite con Sacchi è stata fatta da sportmediaset, a ragione, mostrando il comportamento in generale di Allegri quando un opinionista, chiunque sia, gli muove critiche.


----------



## leviatano (28 Aprile 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Perdonami, non ho capito il senso del tuo intervento. Il paragone con la lite con Sacchi è stata fatta da sportmediaset, a ragione, mostrando il comportamento in generale di Allegri quando un opinionista, chiunque sia, gli muove critiche.



Per dirti il personaggio quale è in pubblico e nel privato, non è che Allegri da di matto così perchè è nello sport e basta.
E' arrogante e tende ad aver sempre ragione anche se è in torto marcio in tutte le situazioni.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (28 Aprile 2019)

leviatano ha scritto:


> Vogliamo anche andare a intervistare il reparto dei Carabinieri di Livorno per sapere cosa fa Allegri per un sorpasso con striscia continua?
> 
> Chiamò uno dei due carabinieri "T*****E" e gli disse che gli faceva perdere il posto, per poi buttarsi a terra e simulare uno scontro con uno dei carabinieri.



sta storia del carabiniere non la conoscevo  classico atteggiamento dei tipi alla "tu non sai chi sono io"


----------



## MarcoG (28 Aprile 2019)

leviatano ha scritto:


> Per dirti il personaggio quale è in pubblico e nel privato, non è che Allegri da di matto così perchè è nello sport e basta.
> E' arrogante e tende ad aver sempre ragione anche se è in torto marcio in tutte le situazioni.



Per la miseria, questo aneddoto mi mancava...


----------



## dottor Totem (28 Aprile 2019)

Dirò una banalità ma Allegri ha ragione fin quando vince. 
Vorrei ricordare che negli ultimi 10 anni la champions league è stata vinta da squadre che avevano i migliori giocatori del torneo (ad eccezione del chelsea in cui si può invocare la fortuna sfacciata). 
Quello che dice è sacrosanto, peccato che quando ci metti del tuo a perdere persino gli Adani possono mettere becco e farti osservazioni (Adani vanta nel suo palmares come giocatore un campionato di serie b e una coppa italia).
Rimane però il diritto di zittirlo facendogli notare che la sua competenza sia pari a quella di qualunque anziano al bar sport.


----------



## pazzomania (28 Aprile 2019)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Dirò una banalità ma Allegri ha ragione fin quando vince.
> Vorrei ricordare che negli ultimi 10 anni la champions league è stata vinta da squadre che avevano i migliori giocatori del torneo (ad eccezione del chelsea in cui si può invocare la fortuna sfacciata).



Direi le ultime 60 CL e gli ultimi 120 campionati di Serie A 

Chelsea e affini sono le classiche eccezioni che confermano la regola secondo me.


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2019)

Ragazzi, l'allenatore (ad alti livelli) è un mestiere complicato e logorante: non vedete che sono tutti esauriti? Nei campionati nazionali ed in Europa in tantissimi partono per vincere, alla fine quelli che riescono a farlo si contano sulle dita di una mano.

Pontificare su pseudo tattiche e pseudo schemi, col culo seduto su una poltrona ed al calduccio, è troppo comodo. 

Ripeto: sto Adani prendesse il patentino, andasse ad allenare, e ci facesse vedere quanto è bravo e vincente.


----------



## odasensei (28 Aprile 2019)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Dirò una banalità ma Allegri ha ragione fin quando vince.
> Vorrei ricordare che negli ultimi 10 anni la champions league è stata vinta da squadre che avevano i migliori giocatori del torneo (ad eccezione del chelsea in cui si può invocare la fortuna sfacciata).
> Quello che dice è sacrosanto, peccato che quando ci metti del tuo a perdere persino gli Adani possono mettere becco e farti osservazioni (Adani vanta nel suo palmares come giocatore un campionato di serie b e una coppa italia).
> *Rimane però il diritto di zittirlo facendogli notare che la sua competenza sia pari a quella di qualunque anziano al bar sport.*



Con questo ragionamento Gattuso avrebbe tutto il diritto di venire sul forum e zittire tutte le critiche perché nessuno qui dentro ha mai allenato, neanche in Grecia
Per non parlare delle critiche alle scelte societarie


----------



## Igniorante (28 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, l'allenatore (ad alti livelli) è un mestiere complicato e logorante: non vedete che sono tutti esauriti? Nei campionati nazionali ed in Europa in tantissimi partono per vincere, alla fine quelli che riescono a farlo si contano sulle dita di una mano.
> 
> Pontificare su pseudo tattiche e pseudo schemi, col culo seduto su una poltrona ed al calduccio, è troppo comodo.
> 
> Ripeto: sto Adani prendesse il patentino, andasse ad allenare, e ci facesse vedere quanto è bravo e vincente.



Vero ma allora questo vale anche per noi tifosi, persino ora che massacriamo giustamente un indifendibile come Gattuso, questo va detto per onestà intellettuale.
E' altrettanto vero che gli allenatori sono pagati profumatamente per prendersi sia i complimenti che le critiche, e quelli che hanno le palle se le fanno scivolare addosso o comunque accettano la "precarietà" del loro ruolo senza problemi.
Alegher, evidentemente, non è uno di questi ma mi ricorda semmai quegli attori che prendono 20 milioni a film però hanno il coraggio di lamentarsi dei fan e dei giornalisti sotto casa.


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2019)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Vero ma allora questo vale anche per noi tifosi, persino ora che massacriamo giustamente un indifendibile come Gattuso, questo va detto per onestà intellettuale.
> E' altrettanto vero che gli allenatori sono pagati profumatamente per prendersi sia i complimenti che le critiche, e quelli che hanno le palle se le fanno scivolare addosso o comunque accettano la "precarietà" del loro ruolo senza problemi.
> Alegher, evidentemente, non è uno di questi ma mi ricorda semmai quegli attori che prendono 20 milioni a film però hanno il coraggio di lamentarsi dei fan e dei giornalisti sotto casa.



No. I tifosi esprimono il loro parere. Come tutti, in Italia. Ci sono 60 e passa milioni di allenatori. Sto Adani dà sentenze, non opinioni.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (28 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, l'allenatore (ad alti livelli) è un mestiere complicato e logorante: non vedete che sono tutti esauriti? Nei campionati nazionali ed in Europa in tantissimi partono per vincere, alla fine quelli che riescono a farlo si contano sulle dita di una mano.
> 
> Pontificare su pseudo tattiche e pseudo schemi, col culo seduto su una poltrona ed al calduccio, è troppo comodo.
> 
> Ripeto: sto Adani prendesse il patentino, andasse ad allenare, e ci facesse vedere quanto è bravo e vincente.



eh vabbe e allora chiudiamo il forum tanto noi non abbiamo allenato niente. Allegri poteva benissimo rispondere dicendo che la tattica è solo un aspetto da allenare, poi c'è la gestione spogliatoio, gestione infortuni ecc invece da ignorante che non sa argomentare sposta il dibattito sull'insulto personale.

P.S.: l'ultima volta che qualcuno ha detto "grillo faccia un partito, si candidi e vediamo quanti voti prende" è andata a finire male, come minimo adani farà il triplete con l'inter


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (28 Aprile 2019)

Quasi mi spiace dare ragione ad allegri, ma non credo che vi siano grossi dubbi...

Adani è un presuntuoso, uno che parla sempre come se fosse un grande scienziato del calcio, senza aver mai fatto nulla che giustifichi questo modo di porsi... 
Giocatore scadente, commentatore scadente e l'allenatore manco lo ha mai fatto... Ma a pontificare spesso senza contraddittorio o controprove da una comoda poltrona sono capaci tutti... 
Stesse criticando un gattuso, che non è in grado di far fare alla sua squadra più di un tiro in porta a partita, potrei anche capire, ma con allegri che vince scudetti da anni e va comunque sempre avanti in CL proprio non ha senso...

Vorrei proprio vederlo su una panchina questo biascicone...


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (28 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> sono sorpreso dal leggere certi commenti, come per gattuso scarso - rosa scarsa...
> 
> ma non è che se adani vi sta sulle palle allora allegri ha ragione a prescindere. ad allegri brucia il deretano perchè quando vince gioca da schifo, altrimenti non vince, e non accetta le critiche. il suo stipendio da 7 netti prevede che nell'intervista post partita debba rispondere anche alle domande scomode.
> 
> ...



. 

Allegri ha fatto una figura di palta. 

E chi difende Allegri e critica Gattuso, sinceramente c'ha un po' di guerra in testa perché evidentemente non ci sta capendo niente.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (28 Aprile 2019)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Quasi mi spiace dare ragione ad allegri, ma non credo che vi siano grossi dubbi...
> 
> Adani è un presuntuoso, uno che parla sempre come se fosse un grande scienziato del calcio, senza aver mai fatto nulla che giustifichi questo modo di porsi...
> Giocatore scadente, commentatore scadente e l'allenatore manco lo ha mai fatto... Ma a pontificare spesso senza contraddittorio o controprove da una comoda poltrona sono capaci tutti...
> ...



cosa abbiamo fatto in carriera adani non c'entra nulla, le persone intelligenti quando discutono entrano nel merito degli argomenti non si rinfacciano lo status sociale "io sono io e voi non siete un ca.." Se uno sta facendo un' analisi corretta va riconosciuto a prescindere se è un semplice opinionista o il tifoso del bar dello sport, a quanto pare allegri non aveva argomenti validi per confutare le affermazioni di adani e da buon ignorante ha sviato il discorso passando all'attacco personale, agli insulti e all'arroganza.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (28 Aprile 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> cosa abbiamo fatto in carriera adani non c'entra nulla, le persone intelligenti quando discutono entrano nel merito degli argomenti non si rinfacciano lo status sociale "io sono io e voi non siete un ca.." Se uno sta facendo un' analisi corretta va riconosciuto a prescindere se è un semplice opinionista o il tifoso del bar dello sport, a quanto pare allegri non aveva argomenti validi per confutare le affermazioni di adani e da buon ignorante ha sviato il discorso passando all'attacco personale, agli insulti e all'arroganza.



Ma quale analisi corretta avrebbe fatto Adani? Io sento solo schiamazzi...

Al di là di ciò, quello che ha fatto Adani nella sua carriera (cioè NULLA) conta eccome... Quando vado a fare le scalate porto con me una guida alpina esperta, una persona che non ha fatto altro per anni, mica porto uno che si è studiato - magari anche benissimo - il libro "l'alpinismo per tutti"... 
Quest'ultimo lo lascio nel bar a fondovalle a vantarsi di come lui aprirebbe nuove piste, di come sa fare i nodi da manuale ed a criticare quelli che concretamente guidano le cordate perché - secondo lui, dall'alto della poltrona dove sta seduto - potrebbero far meglio il loro lavoro...


----------



## Pivellino (28 Aprile 2019)

Aboliamo le università, che le gente studia sui libri, e mandiamoli nel campo a zappare, solo così potranno parlare di agricoltura in senso compiuto.
La realtà è che qua non avevamo di fronte un giornalista che criticava uno scienziato del Cern ma un banale allenatore di calcio che doveva avere l'umiltà anche di ascoltare le domande di un sistema televisivo che lo mantiene con i diritti TV.
A dire io sono io e te non sei nessuno si fa presto.


----------



## odasensei (28 Aprile 2019)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> *Ma quale analisi corretta avrebbe fatto Adani? Io sento solo schiamazzi...*
> 
> Al di là di ciò, quello che ha fatto Adani nella sua carriera (cioè NULLA) conta eccome... Quando vado a fare le scalate porto con me una guida alpina esperta, una persona che non ha fatto altro per anni, mica porto uno che si è studiato - magari anche benissimo - il libro "l'alpinismo per tutti"...
> Quest'ultimo lo lascio nel bar a fondovalle a vantarsi di come lui aprirebbe nuove piste, di come sa fare i nodi da manuale ed a criticare quelli che concretamente guidano le cordate perché - secondo lui, dall'alto della poltrona dove sta seduto - potrebbero far meglio il loro lavoro...



Il video postato qui parte con Allegri già in pieno delirio, poco prima Adani gli aveva chiesto cosa potesse fare per migliorare il gioco della squadra, in particolare la fase offensiva, vista la debacle in Champ


----------



## Oronzo Cana (28 Aprile 2019)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Ma quale analisi corretta avrebbe fatto Adani? Io sento solo schiamazzi...
> 
> Al di là di ciò, quello che ha fatto Adani nella sua carriera (cioè NULLA) conta eccome... Quando vado a fare le scalate porto con me una guida alpina esperta, una persona che non ha fatto altro per anni, mica porto uno che si è studiato - magari anche benissimo - il libro "l'alpinismo per tutti"...
> Quest'ultimo lo lascio nel bar a fondovalle a vantarsi di come lui aprirebbe nuove piste, di come sa fare i nodi da manuale ed a criticare quelli che concretamente guidano le cordate perché - secondo lui, dall'alto della poltrona dove sta seduto - potrebbero far meglio il loro lavoro...



se un medico ti lascia le forbici nella pancia e tu glielo fai presente questo mica ti puo dire zitto ignorante non hai una laurea in medicina, se un architetto di costruisce un muro storto e glielo fai presente non può risponderti zitto quello laureato sono io ecc. Adani, come sacchi prima di lui (e sacchi è uno che nella storia del calcio ha fatto qualcosa a differenza di allegri), hanno solo detto che le sue squadre giocano male e questo corrisponde al vero, punto.
Poi nel regolamento del calcio non c'è mica scritto che si vince solo giocando bene, puoi vincere pure giocando male con un gol su autorete nei tempi di recupero, pero se uno ti fa presente che hai giocato male e questo corrisponde al vero bisogna riconoscerlo.

Qui dentro ci siamo sempre lamentati del non gioco di gattuso, mica qualcuno ci puo dire state zitti tifosi da tastiera o tifosi non evoluti come diceva qualche altro tempo fa, gattuso gioca male è un dato di fatto, poi se riuscirà a centrare il 4 posto si dirà bravo ma sempre da schifo abbiamo giocato.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (28 Aprile 2019)

Se Allegri si è innervosito così tanto forse in fondo qualcosa di vero ci sarà.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (28 Aprile 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> se un medico ti lascia le forbici nella pancia e tu glielo fai presente questo mica ti puo dire zitto ignorante non hai una laurea in medicina, se un architetto di costruisce un muro storto e glielo fai presente non può risponderti zitto quello laureato sono io ecc. Adani, come sacchi prima di lui (e sacchi è uno che nella storia del calcio ha fatto qualcosa a differenza di allegri), hanno solo detto che le sue squadre giocano male e questo corrisponde al vero, punto.
> Poi nel regolamento del calcio non c'è mica scritto che si vince solo giocando bene, puoi vincere pure giocando male con un gol su autorete nei tempi di recupero, pero se uno ti fa presente che hai giocato male e questo corrisponde al vero bisogna riconoscerlo.
> 
> Qui dentro ci siamo sempre lamentati del non gioco di gattuso, mica qualcuno ci puo dire state zitti tifosi da tastiera o tifosi non evoluti come diceva qualche altro tempo fa, gattuso gioca male è un dato di fatto, poi se riuscirà a centrare il 4 posto si dirà bravo ma sempre da schifo abbiamo giocato.



Disamina impeccabile.


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Aprile 2019)

Il sistema juve non contempla si possano muovere critiche al gioco spumeggiante dei bianconeri.
Avanti solo con effetto cr7, dybala nuovo messi, bonucci meglio di nesta, allegri nuovo guardiola , ecc ecc.
Adani spedito a raccontare il calcio femminile.


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Aprile 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma infatti, io non esalto mai allenatore-risultati. Accosto squadre/risultati. Sempre.
> 
> Su Cancelo, ammetto di non seguire troppo le partite degli altri, ma pure gli Interisti si lamentavano molto della sua pochezza difensiva.
> 
> ...



Ma scusa, ti sembrano due squadre anche solo lontanamente paragonabili?
A parte De Ligt e De Jong, gli altri nella Juve starebbero in *tribuna*, anche buoni giocatori come i tre davanti, che comunque non sono come quelli della Juve.
Non facciamo revisionismo storico, la rosa della Juve è piena zeppa di giocatori di altissimo livello, titolari delle migliori nazionali del mondo.
Ciò che ha fatto Allegri con questa rosa è del tutto inadeguato, punto. Non serve che lo dica Adani o chi altro.


----------



## fra29 (28 Aprile 2019)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Ma quale analisi corretta avrebbe fatto Adani? Io sento solo schiamazzi...
> 
> Al di là di ciò, quello che ha fatto Adani nella sua carriera (cioè NULLA) conta eccome... Quando vado a fare le scalate porto con me una guida alpina esperta, una persona che non ha fatto altro per anni, mica porto uno che si è studiato - magari anche benissimo - il libro "l'alpinismo per tutti"...
> Quest'ultimo lo lascio nel bar a fondovalle a vantarsi di come lui aprirebbe nuove piste, di come sa fare i nodi da manuale ed a criticare quelli che concretamente guidano le cordate perché - secondo lui, dall'alto della poltrona dove sta seduto - potrebbero far meglio il loro lavoro...



È chi fa il critico di film sul Guardian o di musica su Rolling Stones che diritto ha di recensire qualcosa senza aver vinto Oscar o dischi di Platino?
I critici che recensiscono per la Guida Michelin hanno mai avuto e gestito un ristorante stellato?
E quelli che provano su strada le macchine per quattroruote hanno almeno fatto gli ingegneri per la Mercedes F1?


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Aprile 2019)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Ma quale analisi corretta avrebbe fatto Adani? Io sento solo schiamazzi...
> 
> Al di là di ciò, quello che ha fatto Adani nella sua carriera (cioè NULLA) conta eccome... Quando vado a fare le scalate porto con me una guida alpina esperta, una persona che non ha fatto altro per anni, mica porto uno che si è studiato - magari anche benissimo - il libro "l'alpinismo per tutti"...
> Quest'ultimo lo lascio nel bar a fondovalle a vantarsi di come lui aprirebbe nuove piste, di come sa fare i nodi da manuale ed a criticare quelli che concretamente guidano le cordate perché - secondo lui, dall'alto della poltrona dove sta seduto - potrebbero far meglio il loro lavoro...



Adani mica ha detto lui farebbe di meglio.
Adani ha detto che la juve fatica in europa perchè non ha uno stile , che la juve in premier non arriverebbe quarta, che cr7 bisogna meritarselo anche giocando meglio.
Ma a quanto pare allegri è intoccabile.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (28 Aprile 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> se un medico ti lascia le forbici nella pancia e tu glielo fai presente questo mica ti puo dire zitto ignorante non hai una laurea in medicina, se un architetto di costruisce un muro storto e glielo fai presente non può risponderti zitto quello laureato sono io ecc. Adani, come sacchi prima di lui (e sacchi è uno che nella storia del calcio ha fatto qualcosa a differenza di allegri), hanno solo detto che le sue squadre giocano male e questo corrisponde al vero, punto.
> Poi nel regolamento del calcio non c'è mica scritto che si vince solo giocando bene, puoi vincere pure giocando male con un gol su autorete nei tempi di recupero, pero se uno ti fa presente che hai giocato male e questo corrisponde al vero bisogna riconoscerlo.
> 
> Qui dentro ci siamo sempre lamentati del non gioco di gattuso, mica qualcuno ci puo dire state zitti tifosi da tastiera o tifosi non evoluti come diceva qualche altro tempo fa, gattuso gioca male è un dato di fatto, poi se riuscirà a centrare il 4 posto si dirà bravo ma sempre da schifo abbiamo giocato.



I tuoi esempi sono ben poco calzanti. Inutile tirare fuori casi eccezionali come la forbice nell'addome, visto che qui si sta parlando dello svolgimento dell'attività ordinaria di allenatore... Se sei sotto operazione ed il chirurgo di pianta il bisturi nel cuore chiunque può dire che ha sbagliato, ma nessuno che non pratica la professione può venirti a dire qualcosa per aver adottato una delle tecniche di suturazione della ferita prevista dai manuali piuttosto che un'altra, tantopiù uno che non ha fatto neppure un anno di medicina e tantopiù se il paziente è sopravvissuto...

Gattuso lo può criticare chiunque perché i risultati ed i record negativi parlano per lui (Santo Dio, stiamo parlando di uno che si è fatto buttare fuori nella fase a gironi di EL in un raggruppamento di cartoni animati!!!). Allegri - che ha la sua filosofia sparagnina - ha comunque vinto un campionato a febbraio ed è comunque arrivato ai quarti di CL uscendo con la stessa squadra che ha buttato fuori i campioni in carica... C'è una bella differenza nel criticare uno che sta dimostrando con i FATTI di essere un incompetente raccomandato ed uno che vince ogni anno... Il brutto gioco di uno vale qualcosa, quello dell'altro evidentemente no...

Se fosse così facile fare l'allenatore, la juve potrebbe ingaggiare adani come prossimo allenatore di CL, così l'anno prossimo potranno alzarla...


----------



## Jino (28 Aprile 2019)

Sfida tra due saccenti arroganti...come può finire?!


----------



## Oronzo Cana (28 Aprile 2019)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> I tuoi esempi sono ben poco calzanti. Inutile tirare fuori casi eccezionali come la forbice nell'addome, visto che qui si sta parlando dello svolgimento dell'attività ordinaria di allenatore... Se sei sotto operazione ed il chirurgo di pianta il bisturi nel cuore chiunque può dire che ha sbagliato, ma nessuno che non pratica la professione può venirti a dire qualcosa per aver adottato una delle tecniche di suturazione della ferita prevista dai manuali piuttosto che un'altra, tantopiù uno che non ha fatto neppure un anno di medicina e tantopiù se il paziente è sopravvissuto...
> 
> Gattuso lo può criticare chiunque perché i risultati ed i record negativi parlano per lui (Santo Dio, stiamo parlando di uno che si è fatto buttare fuori nella fase a gironi di EL in un raggruppamento di cartoni animati!!!). Allegri - che ha la sua filosofia sparagnina - ha comunque vinto un campionato a febbraio ed è comunque arrivato ai quarti di CL uscendo con la stessa squadra che ha buttato fuori i campioni in carica... C'è una bella differenza nel criticare uno che sta dimostrando con i FATTI di essere un incompetente raccomandato ed uno che vince ogni anno... Il brutto gioco di uno vale qualcosa, quello dell'altro evidentemente no...
> 
> Se fosse così facile fare l'allenatore, la juve potrebbe ingaggiare adani come prossimo allenatore di CL, così l'anno prossimo potranno alzarla...



ma la questione non è questa, che allegri abbia vinto non c'entra niente. La Juve gioca male? Si e questo hanno fatto presente prima sacchi e poi adani, quindi ciò che questi signori sostengono è vero con buona pace del rosicone allegri. Poi ripeto nel gioco del calcio si può vincere anche giocando male e questo nessuno lo mette in dubbio ma se l'ajax ti ha dato una lezione di calcio e per allegri questo si riduce a 4 azioni in contropiede significa che o sta mentendo perche gli rode ancora o che di calcio non capisce nulla. 

Poi il vincere della juve in campionato è relativo, col sistema tentacolare che hanno forse vincerebbe in scioltezza pure gattuso


----------



## pazzomania (28 Aprile 2019)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ma scusa, ti sembrano due squadre anche solo lontanamente paragonabili?
> A parte De Ligt e De Jong, gli altri nella Juve starebbero in *tribuna*, anche buoni giocatori come i tre davanti, che comunque non sono come quelli della Juve.
> Non facciamo revisionismo storico, la rosa della Juve è piena zeppa di giocatori di altissimo livello, titolari delle migliori nazionali del mondo.
> Ciò che ha fatto Allegri con questa rosa è del tutto inadeguato, punto. Non serve che lo dica Adani o chi altro.



Se il calcio fosse sempre logica, non servirebbe nemmeno giocare.

L' Ajax ha asfaltato il Real a Madrid, e la Juve a Torino.

Non credo sia una coincidenza; quest' anno sono forti e gli riesce tutto. Bona.

Pure noi abbiamo perso una CL contro una squadra di ragazzini, nel 1995


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Aprile 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sfida tra due saccenti arroganti...come può finire?!



E' il mondo della tv di oggi che ha portato a tutto ciò.
Una volta (altri tempi) le interviste erano di ben altro livello perchè affidate a dei cronisti.
L'imbarazzo in questo caso è generato dal fatto che ormai negli studi si parla di calcio , di tattica e a farlo è gente che a calcio ha giocato.
I tifosi di oggi si sono evoluti.
Fino gli anni 80-90 tutto ciò non accadeva e la cronaca ,come il post gara, era molto meno tecnica.
Ora live si raccontano le marcature preventive e gli adani di turno ( ex professionista ) parlano con cognizione di causa.
C'era una volta pizzul.
Sta certo che se la critica fosse partita dal ravezzani di turni allegri avrebbe riso con gusto.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (28 Aprile 2019)

Adani fa una critica mascherata da domanda. Allegri si lancia in una lunga risposta che Adani interrompe in maniera pesante, dicendo ad Allegri che dice cose insensate ecc. Allegri si inalbera e lo zittisce in maniera sgarbsta. 
Allegri ha sbagliato solo nel probunciare quel “stai zitto”... per il resto ha totalmente ragione secondo me, un’opinionista non puo dirti che dici cose insensate...


----------



## Jino (28 Aprile 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E' il mondo della tv di oggi che ha portato a tutto ciò.
> Una volta (altri tempi) le interviste erano di ben altro livello perchè affidate a dei cronisti.
> L'imbarazzo in questo caso è generato dal fatto che ormai negli studi si parla di calcio , di tattica e a farlo è gente che a calcio ha giocato.
> I tifosi di oggi si sono evoluti.
> ...



Hai ragione... cambiate completamente le cose...


----------



## Jino (28 Aprile 2019)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Adani fa una critica mascherata da domanda. Allegri si lancia in una lunga risposta che Adani interrompe in maniera pesante, dicendo ad Allegri che dice cose insensate ecc. Allegri si inalbera e lo zittisce in maniera sgarbsta.
> Allegri ha sbagliato solo nel probunciare quel “stai zitto”... per il resto ha totalmente ragione secondo me, un’opinionista non puo dirti che dici cose insensate...



Ovviamente no...ma tra i due c'è ruggine vecchia, inevitabile si arrivi a questo...


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Aprile 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Hai ragione... cambiate completamente le cose...



ma tu ricordi le interviste di 90' minuto???
Si parlava di caldo, di calo fisico, del primo freddo, di brodino caldo per un pareggio, ecc ecc.
Era tutto molto soft.


----------



## Jino (28 Aprile 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> ma tu ricordi le interviste di 90' minuto???
> Si parlava di caldo, di calo fisico, del primo freddo, di brodino caldo per un pareggio, ecc ecc.
> Era tutto molto soft.



Il tifoso medio non guardava nemmeno le partite, o andavi allo stadio o vedevi appunto novantesimo...adesso guardare le partite è accessibile a tutti...e quello che tutti vogliono è capire e sapere di più... adesso guarda le partite, fanno un super prepartita dove parlano nei dettagli, entrano negli spogliatoi, fanno interviste pre gare, fine primo tempo e post gara...dopo la partite fanno un super post partita...la gente ha fame di conoscenza e per gli allenatori stessi non si possono limitare come dici tu a 5 frasi fatte di circostanza...


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Aprile 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il tifoso medio non guardava nemmeno le partite, o andavi allo stadio o vedevi appunto novantesimo...adesso guardare le partite è accessibile a tutti...e quello che tutti vogliono è capire e sapere di più... adesso guarda le partite, fanno un super prepartita dove parlano nei dettagli, entrano negli spogliatoi, fanno interviste pre gare, fine primo tempo e post gara...dopo la partite fanno un super post partita...la gente ha fame di conoscenza e per gli allenatori stessi non si possono limitare come dici tu a 5 frasi fatte di circostanza...



Esatto.
Bingo.
Capito perchè allegri è andato in escandescenza??
Perchè a muovere critiche tecniche precise e ponderate non è un pinco pallino qualsiasi ma uno che a calcio ci ha giocato.
Adani sicuramente non ha esperienza in panchina ma conoscerà o no nozioni di tattica o di gioco??
Davvero crediamo sia sprovveduto??
In molti ex giocatori non vanno mai nello specifico o nel tecnico per rispetto di colleghi, amici o comunque gente che sta dentro il mondo di oggi.
Adani col suo modo di fare ha esteso il calcio a tutti, traducendolo in termini spiccioli alla portata di tutti.
Ha rotto le regole e a qualcuno, come allegri, forse non solo le regole.


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Aprile 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Se il calcio fosse sempre logica, non servirebbe nemmeno giocare.
> 
> L' Ajax ha asfaltato il Real a Madrid, e la Juve a Torino.
> 
> ...



Il Real è a fine ciclo. Ed il Milan del 1995 aveva vinto qualcosina negli anni prima.
Comunque hai ragione, il calcio non è matematico, ma le critiche ad Allegri non nascono da quella partita.
Ha avuto cinque anni, spesi nella più totale libertà di dominare in casa propria, per dare un'identità di gioco vera alla propria squadra.
Penso abbia fatto bene nell'imbrigliare le squadre europee più forti quando la Juve non era ancora una mega corazzata a livello continentale, ma quei tempi sono finiti. Il suo presidente gli ha portato giocatori di livello internazionale (Can, Matuidi, Cancelo), ogni singolo giocatore valido della serie A viene strappato alle rivali (Higuain, Pjanic, Szczesny, Dybala, Bernardeschi), addirittura è riuscito nell'impossibile: Cristiano Ronaldo.
Per carità, la CL è una competizione difficilissima e ci sta di non vincere, ma uscire presi a pallate da giocatori che valgono un decimo?


----------



## pazzomania (28 Aprile 2019)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Il Real è a fine ciclo. Ed il Milan del 1995 aveva vinto qualcosina negli anni prima.
> Comunque hai ragione, il calcio non è matematico, ma le critiche ad Allegri non nascono da quella partita.
> Ha avuto cinque anni, spesi nella più totale libertà di dominare in casa propria, per dare un'identità di gioco vera alla propria squadra.
> Penso abbia fatto bene nell'imbrigliare le squadre europee più forti quando la Juve non era ancora una mega corazzata a livello continentale, ma quei tempi sono finiti. Il suo presidente gli ha portato giocatori di livello internazionale (Can, Matuidi, Cancelo), ogni singolo giocatore valido della serie A viene strappato alle rivali (Higuain, Pjanic, Szczesny, Dybala, Bernardeschi), addirittura è riuscito nell'impossibile: Cristiano Ronaldo.
> Per carità, la CL è una competizione difficilissima e ci sta di non vincere, ma uscire presi a pallate da giocatori che valgono un decimo?



Capisco cosa intendi, ma allo stesso tempo secondo me, hanno sbagliato totalmente gli acquisti invece.

Sono passati da Vidal-Pirlo-Pogba , a Bentacoso-Pjianic-Matuidi ( e c'è gente che si spippetta su Paratici).

Cancelo non è nulla di che a mio avviso, cosi come Bernardeschi, 2 partite e 2 gol credo in 7/8 mesi.

Pipita dissi che era un acquisto folle, cosi come lo dissi di Ronaldo.

Sarà che io difficilmente do tutta la colpa agli allenatori, ma per quanto speso e per le possibilità che hanno avuto, hanno una rosa abbastanza mediocre a livello Europeo.

Mettici il crollo di Mandzukic e Dybala e viene fuori il nulla.


----------



## odasensei (28 Aprile 2019)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Adani fa una critica mascherata da domanda. Allegri si lancia in una lunga risposta che Adani interrompe in maniera pesante, dicendo ad Allegri che dice cose insensate ecc. Allegri si inalbera e lo zittisce in maniera sgarbsta.
> Allegri ha sbagliato solo nel probunciare quel “stai zitto”... per il resto ha totalmente ragione secondo me, un’opinionista non puo dirti che dici cose insensate...



Lunga risposta?! Ma se ha delirato con roba tipo le 4 ripartenze e gli errori dei singoli per poi continuare con le provocazioni velate ad Adani tipo "voi siete tutti teorici e state la dietro" è "per fare il bel gioco basta mettere i terzini in attacco" 
Adani sicuramente poteva evitare di dire che si inventava le cose, almeno per rispetto, però Allegri stava palesemente trollando e provocando, come fa sempre quando viene criticato


----------



## 1972 (28 Aprile 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sfida tra due saccenti arroganti...come può finire?!



che sky juve caccia adani


----------



## hakaishin (28 Aprile 2019)

leviatano ha scritto:


> Il problema di Allegri é che soffre d'inferiorità nei confronti di gente e allenatori che hanno una propria filosofia di calcio ben precisa. Possesso palla e schemi e pressing, cose che nella sua filosofia non le concepisce, infatti ha estremizzato i suoi concetti con il raffronto con Sarri nell'annata scorsa. Questo lo porta a ste figure di palta e a autodistruggersi nei suoi dogmi per far vedere che la sua filosofia di calcio é migliore del "circo" che fanno le altre squadre. Questa é la pochezza di Allegri.e prende sempre calci in faccia in europa quando affronta squadre con una loro identità precisa di gioco di squadra.
> Adani semplicemente glie l'ha fatto notare.



Intanto quoto tutto e da juventino (che odia allegri) dico che hsi ragione.
Ti correggo su una cosa: non soffre la gente che ha una propria filosofia di calcio precisa, semplicemente lui pensa di essere migliore di tutti. Lui non può essere criticato, lui ha sempre ragione. Pensa che ieri ha detto che lui inventa calcio e che i teorici (tutti quelli che non la pensano come lui) non capiscono nulla. È arrogante e maleducato e ieri ha fatto l’ennesima figuraccia della sua carriera. 
Adani ha sbagliato i toni e i modi ma paga la colpa di essere l’unico che ha avuto le palle di criticarlo de visu. Allegri è abituato a chi gki lecca il deretano...ieri in conferenza stampa ha detto che non ci parla più con sky, hs perso la brocca. Quando andrà via sarà una liberazione..


----------



## hakaishin (28 Aprile 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Cancelo entra al 9' st contro l'Ajax e la Juve gioca il secondo tempo peggio del primo, subisce il gol e va fuori ergo di cosa parliamo?



Ah quindi era colpa di cancelo?
E intanto 4 partite con De Sciglio titolare 4 sconfitte,
Allegri dopo cardiff è in caduta libera e sono preoccupato come non mai per la mia squadra 
Poi mi stupisco che tu da milanista,che subito allegri, lo possa difendere


----------



## RojoNero (28 Aprile 2019)

Allegri voleva far passare lo stupro subito dall'Ajax(perchè quello è stato uno stupro calcistico) con 3-4 ripartenze.... ahahahahahahahahah


----------



## hakaishin (28 Aprile 2019)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ma come si fa a dare ragione a Allegri?
> Ma siamo alla follia?
> Ho visto solo questo video.
> Allegri che inizia con le 4 ripartenze del Ajax già fa ridere... Poi fa pure i nomi dei suoi giocatori che hanno sbagliato palla, come à dire che non è colpa sua perché sono stati i giocatori a sbagliare... Invece quando non sbagliano e è si inventano assist o gol si prende i meriti?
> E ridicolo.



Esattamente, uno che dopo essere stato piallato dall’ajax dice che si è perso per 4 ripartenze è da internare e da ritiro de patentino.
Poi mi disgusta che umilia sempre i suoi giocatori, ma ovviamente solo i ragazzini o quelli con meno esperienza mentre è succube dei suoi cocchi mandzukic khedira e De Sciglio


----------



## RojoNero (28 Aprile 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Capisco cosa intendi, ma allo stesso tempo secondo me, hanno sbagliato totalmente gli acquisti invece.
> 
> Sono passati da Vidal-Pirlo-Pogba , a Bentacoso-Pjianic-Matuidi ( e c'è gente che si spippetta su Paratici).
> 
> ...



ah si??? secondo Adani hanno la rosa più profonda e completa d'Europa


----------



## Djici (28 Aprile 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Se ascolti bene, non voleva dare colpe: voleva far capire che se non ci fossero stati cosi tanti errori tecnici, tutto sarebbe sembrato più bello, nonostante la tattica, la formazione, e l' allenatore fossero i medesimi.
> Voleva far capire che sono le piccole variabili che ti fanno passare da genio a cogl....



Ma tu ti sei mai chiesto come mai i Juventini tra cui PJANIC hanno sbagliato quei passaggi o ti fermi solo a dire che hanno sbagliato e basta. 
No perché se non ci fosse mai nessun sbaglio non si giocherebbe con umani ma con robot. 
E pjancic quanti palloni sbaglia di solito in Italia? 
Invece l'Ajax giocando un calcio TOTALE ha proprio messo i Juventini in posizione di sbagliare... Mentre i Juventini che di solito non creano ma giocano sul errore del avversario si sono ritrovati come cogl... perché non avevano un gioco. PJANIC ha la palla ma chi e che si muove per permettere lo scarico facile? Quante soluzione aveva? 
L'Ajax ogni volta aveva COME MINIMO 2 o 3 SOLUZIONI ogni volta. E normale che alla fine sbagliavano di meno. 

Pero Allegri non ci arriva. O ci arriva ma fa finta di nulla e tira dritto per dritto senza prendersi le responsabilità. 
Vergognoso in entrambi i casi.


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Aprile 2019)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Veramente l’ha perso. I 3 mediani erano nel secondo anno. Anzi a metà del secondo anno. Il primo, quello dello scudetto, il terzo era Seedorf.



No [MENTION=303]Schism75[/MENTION] Allegri si riferiva a *Gennaio / Febbraio 2011 anno dello scudetto* quando patì l'infortunio di Pirlo prima di Natale e poi giocò con Flamini Ambrosini e Gattuso (alternati con l'arrivo utilissimo di Van Bommel, con Merkel e in emergenza anche con Thiago Silva a centrocampo) fino alla partita di Torino con la Juve sbloccata proprio da Rino.

Poi finì la stagione con la variante Seedorf mezz'ala sinistra e Boateng trequartista atipico.


----------



## pazzomania (28 Aprile 2019)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ma tu ti sei mai chiesto come mai i Juventini tra cui PJANIC hanno sbagliato quei passaggi o ti fermi solo a dire che hanno sbagliato e basta.
> No perché se non ci fosse mai nessun sbaglio non si giocherebbe con umani ma con robot.
> E pjancic quanti palloni sbaglia di solito in Italia?
> Invece l'Ajax giocando un calcio TOTALE ha proprio messo i Juventini in posizione di sbagliare... Mentre i Juventini che di solito non creano ma giocano sul errore del avversario si sono ritrovati come cogl... perché non avevano un gioco. PJANIC ha la palla ma chi e che si muove per permettere lo scarico facile? Quante soluzione aveva?
> ...



Mah, capisco quanto dici ma in 4 anni di Gobbi è arrivato 2 volte in finale, non era un genio prima e non è ******* ora.

Solo le rose sono cambiate...


----------



## Schism75 (28 Aprile 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> No [MENTION=303]Schism75[/MENTION] Allegri si riferiva a *Gennaio / Febbraio 2011 anno dello scudetto* quando patì l'infortunio di Pirlo prima di Natale e poi giocò con Flamini Ambrosini e Gattuso (alternati con l'arrivo utilissimo di Van Bommel, con Merkel e in emergenza anche con Thiago Silva a centrocampo) fino alla partita di Torino con la Juve sbloccata proprio da Rino.
> 
> Poi finì la stagione con la variante Seedorf mezz'ala sinistra e Boateng trequartista atipico.



Ho capito per 1 mese e mezzo su 10 di campionato, per fattori contingenti, quando prima aveva giocato con Pirlo e poi con Seedorf, non credo si sia riferito a questo periodo. 

Io invece penso si riferisca all’anno dopo, quando dal mercato di gennaio, il terzo a sinistra diventa Muntari. Cosa che poi ci portiamo dopo negli anni seguenti.


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Aprile 2019)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Ho capito per 1 mese e mezzo su 10 di campionato, per fattori contingenti, quando prima aveva giocato con Pirlo e poi con Seedorf, non credo si sia riferito a questo periodo.


E invece parlava proprio di quello (ha specificato 2 mesi in cui ho giocato con i 3 mediani al primo anno al Milan) perché l'idea nasce lì.


----------



## Djici (28 Aprile 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Mah, capisco quanto dici ma in 4 anni di Gobbi è arrivato 2 volte in finale, non era un genio prima e non è ******* ora.
> 
> Solo le rose sono cambiate...



Ok ma che stiamo a parlare di tattica se ogni volta rimandi tutto sui giocatori e mai su allenatore, moduli, schemi e filosofia?
Che poi Allegri e pure quello che da allenatore ha accettato di prendere i Can, i Matuidi, i Bernardeschi...
Insomma quando Mirabelli spendeva i soldi prendendo scarsoni era colpa di Montella mentre se la Juve prende i giocatori citati allora e colpa del DS e non del tecnicno?
Che poi proprio Allegri preferisce un trio di centrocampo composto da giocatori con tanta corsa e tanta forza fisica...

In un modo o in un altro Allegri le sue belle colpe le ha.


----------

